# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Joukkoliikenne Tallinnassa

## kemkim

Kävin Tallinnassa toissapäivänä. Ostin parilla eurolla 24 tunnin lipun ja kävin tutustumassa paikalliseen joukkoliikenteeseen matkustamalla bussilla Piritaan, ratikalla välin Kopli-Tondi ja trollikalla Koplista Mustallemäelle, josta edelleen trollikalla Kaubamajalle. Se oli kyllä aika mielenkiintoista!

Viru-keskukseen on rakennettu Kampin tyylinen bussiterminaali, ei tietenkään yhtä hieno  :Smile:  Tavallisiin bussien päivävuoroihin tulee väkeä kuin pipoa, yhtä paljon kuin Helsingin ruuhkaisimmilla linjoilla ruuhka-aikaan ja enemmänkin. Saa olla nopea saadakseen istumapaikan, varsinkin kun istuinjärjestys on 1+1. Suurin osa on keski-ikäisiä ja eläkeikäisiä naisia, mutta näkyy siellä myös joitakin eläkeläismiehiä ja pari kouluikäistä tyttöä. Bussien ikä on sellaista 15-20 vuotta keskimäärin.

18 vuotta täyttäneet ostavat ilmeisesti johdonmukaisesti auton, autojen ratissa näkyikin useita nuoria, mutta eniten kolme-neljäkymppisiä. Citymaasturit olivat myös nuorten naisten suosiossa, toisin kuin Suomessa.

Raitiovaunuissa ja johdinautoissa on hiljaisempaa. Ratikat ja johdinautot olivat aika antiikkisia, räminä oli kova ja nahkaiset penkit lahonneen oloisia. Helteisenä päivänä ikkunoita ei saanut auki. Johdinauto oli erityisesti kiinnostava tuttavuus, mutta ei se ollut niin hieno, kuin olin ajatellut. Tavallinen bussi vain, joka kulkee sähkövirralla. Bussin haittapuolet, kuten räminä, kolina ja tärinä. Eipä tullut mustaa savua kuitenkaan.

Tässäpä nyt muutamia kokemuksia. Että jos kiinnostaa tutustua toisenlaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen, niin nyt vain etelänmaalle kokeilemaan! Voi olla, että järjestelmä tulee jatkossa supistumaan aika rankasti, päätellen matkustajien ikäjakaumasta. Nuoret kun eivät näitä enää käytä valitettavasti. Autoruuhkat, joita ei päivällä pahasti ollut, tulevat varmasti lisääntymään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Raitiovaunuissa ja johdinautoissa on hiljaisempaa.


Hein&#228;kuussa on varmasti hiljaisempaa liki kaikkialla joukkoliikenteess&#228;. Olen itse matkustanut noilla liikennev&#228;lineill&#228; my&#246;s tammi-, huhti- ja syyskuussa ja silloin niin ratikat kuin trollikatkin ovat olleet tupaten t&#228;ynn&#228;, hyv&#228; ett&#228; mukaan mahtui. N&#228;in siit&#228; huolimatta, ett&#228; vaunuja menee eritt&#228;in tihein vuorov&#228;lein.



> Ratikat ja johdinautot olivat aika antiikkisia, r&#228;min&#228; oli kova ja nahkaiset penkit lahonneen oloisia. Helteisen&#228; p&#228;iv&#228;n&#228; ikkunoita ei saanut auki. Johdinauto oli erityisesti kiinnostava tuttavuus, mutta ei se ollut niin hieno, kuin olin ajatellut. Tavallinen bussi vain, joka kulkee s&#228;hk&#246;virralla. Bussin haittapuolet, kuten r&#228;min&#228;, kolina ja t&#228;rin&#228;.


Tallinnan s&#228;hk&#246;kulkuneuvot edustavat etenkin raitiovaunujen puolesta t&#228;ysin vanhentunutta tekniikkaa. Koko ratikkakalusto perustuu suunnitelmatalousmaihin tarkoittetuihin ratkaisuihin. Suurin osa Tatra-nivelist&#228; on Tallinnaan hankittu aikana, jolloin Viro oli osa Neuvostoliittoa. Loputkin vaunut (Tatroja nekin) ovat per&#228;isin entisest&#228; DDR:st&#228;, sosialistimaa sekin silloin, kun nuo vaunut alkujaan sinne oli tehty.
Johdinautojen puolella asiat ovat himpun verran paremmin. Varsin tuoreita Ganz / Solaris -trollikoita l&#246;ytyy sek&#228; kaksiakselisina ett&#228; nivelin&#228;. Tosin n&#228;it&#228; uusia niveli&#228; on vain 5 kpl 30 nivelest&#228; (vanhoja Skoda-niveli&#228; on 25 kpl). Kaksiakselisia Solariksia on 18 kpl. Sek&#228;&#228;n ei ole paljon, kun Skodia on useita kymmeni&#228;. Lis&#228;ksi l&#246;ytyy viisi kaksiakselista Ikarus-matalalattiajohdinautoa. Ganz / Solarikset ovat siis t&#228;ysmatalalattiajohdinautoja. Tallinnan trollikoista on mukavasti tietoa mm. t&#228;&#228;ll&#228;.
Dieselbussien puolelta l&#246;ytyy sek&#228; hyvin vanhaa ett&#228; uutta. Neuvostoaikaiset Ikarukset on saatu poistettua, tilalla on l&#228;hinn&#228; eri Pohjoismaista k&#228;ytettyn&#228; hankittua kalustoa. Kokonaan uusia dieselbusseja on kuitenkin j&#228;lleen tulossa ja 1980-luvun kalusto v&#228;henee j&#228;lleen. Dieselbusseist&#228; kerrotaan mm. t&#228;&#228;ll&#228;. Sivut ovat osaksi ty&#246;n alla, mutta jo nyt sivuilta saa kohtalaisen kokonaiskuvan bussikalustostakin.

----------


## Eppu

Minä puolestani olen (vihdoinkin) menossa vajaan parin viikon päästä tutustumaan lähemmin Tallinnan joukkoliikenteeseen. Aikaa on kokonainen päivä ja toisesta päivästä aamu...

Tilanne on tosiaankin se, että bussikalusto hankitaan ruuhkamallisena, eikä nyt hankittuihin Omnilink-niveliinkään saatu kuin 40 istumapaikkaa. Tämä on sikäli valitettavaa, että monet bussilinjat Tallinnassa ovat varmasti erittäin kannattavia - hyvänä esimerkkinä vaikkapa Keskustasta Nõmmen läpi Laagriin kulkeva 18. Samalla liikennevälineiden kulkua olisi myös mahdollista nopeuttaa - aikataulut kun tuntuvat olevan melko väljiä ajoajan suhteen. Tosin poikkeuksiakin löytyy.

Tulevaisuutta onkin sitten hankala ennustaa. Luulisi että jossain vaiheessa rahaa joukkoliikenteeseenkin alkaa löytymään enemmän - tietysti viimeistään silloin kun ruuhkat alkavat käydä sietämättömäksi. Onhan toisaalta viime vuosina tehty runsaasti uusia väyläratkaisuja liikenteen sujuvoittamiseksi. Joukkoliikenteen osalta ollaan kuitenkin jopa puhuttu pikaraitiotien rakentamisesta Lasnamäeltä Mustamäelle...

----------


## SD202

> Tulevaisuutta onkin sitten hankala ennustaa. Luulisi että jossain vaiheessa rahaa joukkoliikenteeseenkin alkaa löytymään enemmän - tietysti viimeistään silloin kun ruuhkat alkavat käydä sietämättömäksi. Onhan toisaalta viime vuosina tehty runsaasti uusia väyläratkaisuja liikenteen sujuvoittamiseksi. Joukkoliikenteen osalta ollaan kuitenkin jopa puhuttu pikaraitiotien rakentamisesta Lasnamäeltä Mustamäelle...


On oikeastaan eirttäin suuri ihme, että Mustamäen jättilähiö on ollut rakentamisestaan saakka ainoastaan bussiyhteyksien varassa. Sosialistisen järjestelmän ideologiaan kun kuului se, että työn sankarit taittavat työ- ja muutkin matkansa sähkökulkuisella vempeleellä (eikös Lenin-setäkin sanonut että "sosialismi on sähköistämistä"?).

----------


## JudgeT

> Sosialistisen järjestelmän ideologiaan kun kuului se, että työn sankarit taittavat työ- ja muutkin matkansa sähkökulkuisella vempeleellä (eikös Lenin-setäkin sanonut että "sosialismi on sähköistämistä"?).


 OT, mutta mennään silti. Sanatarkka lainaus Vileeniltä: "Kommunismi on neuvostovalta plus koko maan sähköistäminen". Lähteenä kulttihenkilölle pyhitetyn museon johtaja: http://www.tyovaenperinne.fi/tyovaen..._minkkinen.htm

On muuten hauskaa, että EU:n liikennepolitiikassa halutaan lisätä raide- ja vesiliikenteen markkinaosuutta ilma- ja tieliikenteen kustannuksella. Entisissä sosialistimaissa lähtötilanne on varsin hyvä, mutta nämäpä haluavat autoistua  vaikka väkisin. Sopiiko tähän kuvioon uudet vahvat joukkoliikennehankkeet esim. Tallinnassa vai ollaanko nyt vain viivytystaistelumoodissa?

----------


## Eppu

Viimeisimmät kuulumiset Tallinnasta ovat jokseenkin jopa surkuhupaisia. Nimittäin joiltakin linjoilta aiotaan vähentää vuoroja - kuljettajapulan takia! On tietysti jossakin määrin ymmärrettävää, että uusia kuljettajia ei saada. Onhan heidän työolosuhteet melko alkeellisia omiimme verrattuna - vaikka parannusta onkin vuosien varrella varmasti saatu aikaiseksi. Kuljettajan palkka ei myöskään ole kovin häävi Virossa, joten senkin puolesta voisi olettaa pelon työvoiman pakenemisesta muihin EU-maihin hyvinkin aiheelliseksi. Monessa mielessä joukkoliikenne etelänaapurissamme on edelleen kovin alkeellisella tasolla, eikä sen rahoituskaan taida olla kovin kestävällä pohjalla. Tällainen on kovin valitettavaa, sillä joukkoliikenteen nykyinen kysyntä - erityisesti Tallinnassa - antaisi erinomaiset lähtökohdat joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kehittämiseksi - tai paremmin sanottuna nykyaikaistamiseksi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Pari kommenttia Tallinna - ketjuun.

Yleisesti ottaen kannattaa huomioida se, ett&#228; noin puolitoista kertaa Turun ja Tampereen kokoisessa Tallinnassa kuitenkin joukkoliikenteen k&#228;ytt&#246; on 2-3 kertaa korkeammalla. Joukkoliikenteeseen on Tallinnassa viime vuosina panostettu, olkoonkin, ett&#228; kalusto ei viel&#228; ole tuliter&#228;&#228;. 

Mm. seuraavat panostukset ovat varsin merkitt&#228;vi&#228;:
- Ratikkaverkon ydinosa keskustassa on kunnostettu Tondista bussiasemalle asti. 
- Ratikkapuolella ollaan p&#228;&#228;sty kokonaan eroon vanhemmista Tatroista
- Uudet matalalattiajohdinautot ovat parempaa kalustoa kuin mik&#228;&#228;n suomessa k&#228;ytett&#228;v&#228; bussikalusto.
- ID - korttilippu on varsin &#228;lyk&#228;s tuote. Ei tarvitse tehd&#228; omaa korttia kun valtio tarjoaa! Oivalluksena paras kuukausilipputuote jonka tied&#228;n.




> Sosialistisen j&#228;rjestelm&#228;n ideologiaan kun kuului se, ett&#228; ty&#246;n sankarit taittavat ty&#246;- ja muutkin matkansa s&#228;hk&#246;kulkuisella vempeleell&#228;.


Neuvostoj&#228;rjestelm&#228;ss&#228; on ollut eri liikennepoliittiset vaiheet, karkeasti ottaen:
- 1940-luvulta 1960 - luvulle: johdinautot
- 1960-70-luku: ensisijaisesti dieselbussit ja yksityisautot
- 1980-luku: pikaraitiotiet (mm. suunnitelma pikaraitiotiest&#228; Lasnam&#228;elle).
Olemassaolevia j&#228;rjestelmi&#228; toki on aina laajennettu.

Neuvostoj&#228;rjestelm&#228;ss&#228; oli sama tavoite kuin mm. Suomessa ja Ruotsissa eli auto joka perheelle. Suurl&#228;hi&#246;iss&#228; pys&#228;k&#246;inti ja autov&#228;yl&#228;t mitoitettiin t&#228;m&#228;n mukaan. Talousj&#228;rjestelm&#228; ei vain pystynyt toimittamaan sit&#228; luvattua autoa tai sen polttoainetta. Nyt t&#228;m&#228; tavoite on suurinpiirtein saavutettu jolloin v&#228;yl&#228;kapasiteetti loppuu ...




> Sopiiko t&#228;h&#228;n kuvioon uudet vahvat joukkoliikennehankkeet esim. Tallinnassa vai ollaanko nyt vain viivytystaistelumoodissa?


Tallinnan p&#228;&#228;joukkoliikennehankkeet ovat pikaraitiotie Lasnam&#228;elle sek&#228; toisena vaiheena Mustam&#228;elle. Tallinnan kaupunki on vaatinut hankkeille EU-rahaa, mutta hallitus ei ole nostanut niit&#228; rahoitusohjelmaan jossa on p&#228;&#228;osin vain tieliikennehankkeita.

Artikkeli hankkeista:
http://tallinn.mashke.org/Articles/E03b.html

Tilanne voi muuttua mm. Tallinnan kulttuurip&#228;&#228;kaupunkihankkeen 2011 takia. Tallinnan on t&#228;ysin realistista saada ainakin Lasnam&#228;en linja valmiiksi v. 2011 menness&#228;, radallehan on suuri osa reitist&#228; jo valmiina kaistana Laagna Teell&#228;.

Erityisesti Lasnam&#228;en raitiotieinvestointi voi olla jopa suoraan kannattava, juuri siksi, ett&#228; se korvaisi suuren m&#228;&#228;r&#228;n dieselbussilinjoja ja v&#228;hent&#228;isi merkitt&#228;v&#228;sti kuljettajatarvetta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Uudet matalalattiajohdinautot ovat parempaa kalustoa kuin mikään suomessa käytettävä bussikalusto.


Veit täysin sanat suustani. Eilen menin mm. tällä.
Mainittakoon, että Tallinnaan johdinautot ilmestyivät liikennejärjestelmänä vasta 1960-luvulla. Järjestelmää laajennettiin vielä 1980-luvullakin.

----------


## Eppu

> Tilanne voi muuttua mm. Tallinnan kulttuuripääkaupunkihankkeen 2011 takia. Tallinnan on täysin realistista saada ainakin Lasnamäen linja valmiiksi v. 2011 mennessä, radallehan on suuri osa reitistä jo valmiina kaistana Laagna Teellä.


Niin, toisaalta kyllä. Matkassa on kylläkin pieni mutka. "Tavallisena" suomalaisena sitä helposti uskoo, että kyllä Virossa saadaan aikaiseksi... jne. Mutta kun osaa katsoa virolaista yhteiskuntaa vähänkin pintaa syvemmälle, saa huomata ettei asiat olekaan niin yksinkertaisia. Maassa, jossa elinkeinoelämä pystyy sanelemaan jopa maankäyttöä, ei asiat liene kovin terveellä pohjalla. Eikä tilannetta yhtään helpota maassa rehottava korruptio, vaikka se ei nyt tietenkään ole maailmanlaajuisesti katsottuna mitenkään hirveän suuri ongelma Virossa. Joka tapauksessa, ensisijaisesti rahan sanelemassa yhteiskunnassa eivät joukkoliikennehankkeet taida sittenkään olla investointilistan kärkipäässä. Jos etelänaapurissamme olisi oikeasti sellainen demokratia, kuin yleisesti Länsi-Euroopassa vallitsee, olisivat asiat varmasti toisin... 

Siihen en osaa sanoa, olisiko kulttuuripääkaupunkihanke se ratkaiseva virike pikaratikan rakentamiseen Lasnamäelle. Mutta on varmasti selvää, että oli Tallinna kulttuuripääkaupunki tai ei, se tuskin näkyy millään tavalla Lasnamäen kivihökkeliviidakossa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tämä menee hiukan maankäytön ja korruption pohtimiseksi, mutta se toki liittyy Tallinnan joukkoliikenteeseen.




> Naassa, jossa elinkeinoelämä pystyy sanelemaan jopa maankäyttöä, ei asiat liene kovin terveellä pohjalla.


Tämä menee off-topic mutta:

Kuka sanelee maankäytön Suomessa ...? Suomessahan maankäyttö on useimmiten rakennusliike- tai kaupan keskusliike-vetoista. Kaavoitetaan sitä mitä rakennusliike tai kaupan keskusliike haluaa.

Suomen ja Viron maankäyttölainsäädäntö toki poikkeavat toisistaan.

Suomessa kunnalla on kaavoitusmonopoli, Virossa asemakaavoitus perustuu maanomistajan ehdotukseen. Yleiskaavaa täytyy toki noudattaa, mutta sitähän voi aina muuttaa.

Suomessakin kuitenkin suuri osa kaavoista, erityisesti liikerakentaminen ja täydennysrakentaminen tehdään maanomistajan esityksestä. Tilanne toki vaihtelee kaupungeittain. Helsingissä kaupunki omistaa niin suuren osan maapohjastaan, että se vetää kaavoitusta. Turussa hyvin suuri osa kaavoista tehdään yksityisen aloitteesta.




> Joka tapauksessa, ensisijaisesti rahan sanelemassa yhteiskunnassa eivät joukkoliikennehankkeet taida sittenkään olla investointilistan kärkipäässä.


Kuten tunnettua, julkisrahoitteinen joukkoliikennehanke on varsin hyvä kohde josta jakaa rahaa kavereille ... 

Korruptio on Virossa kuitenkin elintason muuten noustessa vähentynyt. EU-jäsenyys on edellyttänyt korruption karsimista ja maan politiikassa on ollut ryhtiliikkeitä. Kaikenlaista toki edelleen touhutaan.

Käytännössä Tallinnan joukkoliikennehankkeet ratkaisee se, saadaanko hankkeille edullista EU-rahoitusta. Jos rahaa saadaan joukkoliikenteelle, rahan jakaminen lienee myös eri "kaverien" intresseissä. 

Myös Suomessa joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä ohjaavat vahvat lobbyt. Niistä keskeisiä ovat ainakin bussilobby (liikennöitsijät ja kalustovalmistajat), Helsingin metrolobby (rakentajat) sekä VR Oy:n tukilobby (ammattiyhdistysliike).

----------


## Eppu

> Suomen ja Viron maankäyttölainsäädäntö toki poikkeavat toisistaan.


Tämä onkin pitkälti se, mitä ajoin takaa. Virossa on käytännössä mahdollista rakentaa mitä ja millaista tahansa melkeinpä minne tahansa ilman että kenelläkään olisi kovin suuria mahdollisuuksia siihen puuttua. Hyvänä esimerkkinä tästä on Tallinnan keskusta. Varsinkin Tallinnan kaavoitus ja rakennustoiminta vaikuttaa olevan vailla minkäänlaista ohjausta. Onni tässä onnettomuudessa on se, että kaavoituksessa joitakin hyvin arvokkaita kohteita on suojeltu... Mutta tämä aihe ei liity kovinkaan paljoa joukkoliikenteeseen, joten  ei siitä sen enempää.

----------


## late-

> Tallinnan pääjoukkoliikennehankkeet ovat pikaraitiotie Lasnamäelle sekä toisena vaiheena Mustamäelle. Tallinnan kaupunki on vaatinut hankkeille EU-rahaa, mutta hallitus ei ole nostanut niitä rahoitusohjelmaan jossa on pääosin vain tieliikennehankkeita.


Ymmärtääkseni tilanne on muuttunut ja myös valtio on nyt mukana Tallinnan pikaratikkahankkeessa. EU on arvostellut uusia jäsenmaita joukkoliikennehankkeiden puutteesta ja joukkoliikenteelle tarkoitettua rahaa on jäänyt jakamatta.

Luova Googlen käyttö tuotti eilen sivuja linjauksesta, kaupungin päätöasiakirjan ja tuoreen haastattelun (muistakin aiheista).

Omasta työpaikastani myös tiedän, että keväällä pyydettiin tarjoukset "feasibility studysta", joka tässä tapauksessa lienee alustava yleissuunnitelma hyöty-kustannusanalyysin kanssa. Sen tarkemmin en tietoa ole valitettavasti saanut.




> Tilanne voi muuttua mm. Tallinnan kulttuuripääkaupunkihankkeen 2011 takia. Tallinnan on täysin realistista saada ainakin Lasnamäen linja valmiiksi v. 2011 mennessä, radallehan on suuri osa reitistä jo valmiina kaistana Laagna Teellä.


Virallinen aikataulu puhuu edelleen vuodesta 2014 tuon linjan osalta, mutta onhan siinä mahdollisuuksia. Rahat ovat haussa EU:lta kaudelle 2007-2013. 

Lyhyemmällä tähtäimellä voidaan mainita, että Scania OmniLink -niveliä tulee tänä vuonna 16. Ensimmäiset ovat juuri saapuneet. TAK:n lehdistötiedotteen mukaan vuosina 2007-2008 aiotaan hankkia 65 uutta matalalattiabussia, joista 15 niveliä.

Johdinautojen hankintoja ei valitettavasti taida toistaiseksi olla tiedossa. Nykyistä kalustoa pidetään kuitenkin aktiivisesti kunnossa suurillakin remonteilla. Ratikoiden osalta on hankittu tänäkin vuonna Saksasta käytettynä samoja 80-luvun Tatroja, joista koko kalusto nyt koostuu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ratikoiden osalta on hankittu tänäkin vuonna Saksasta käytettynä samoja 80-luvun Tatroja, joista koko kalusto nyt koostuu.


Olet muuten oikeassa. Yksi niistä on tässä, loput lähinnä täällä.
Meidän retkuettakin vastaan tuli yksi upouusi OmniLink-nivelbussi, jonka maalipinta loisti peilikirkkaana. Kuvan ottaminen siirtyi kuitenkin seuraavaan reissuun...

----------


## kemkim

> Yleisesti ottaen kannattaa huomioida se, että noin puolitoista kertaa Turun ja Tampereen kokoisessa Tallinnassa kuitenkin joukkoliikenteen käyttö on 2-3 kertaa korkeammalla. Joukkoliikenteeseen on Tallinnassa viime vuosina panostettu, olkoonkin, että kalusto ei vielä ole tuliterää.


Mistä arvelet, että tämä johtuu? Perinteistä, väestön köyhyydestä? Miten Tampereella ja Turussa saataisiin käyttö tälle tasolle?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mistä arvelet, että tämä johtuu? Perinteistä, väestön köyhyydestä? Miten Tampereella ja Turussa saataisiin käyttö tälle tasolle?


Tallinnan nykytilanteessa on tietysti muutama varsin oleellinen eroa Turun ja Tampereen tilanteeseen:

- Selkeä pääosa Tallinnan seudun väestöstä asuu keskuskunnassa yhteiskunnan vastaaman joukkoliikenteen ääressä, Turussa ja Tampereella alle 2/3. 
- Tallinnan väestöstä pääosa asuu suurilla kerrostaloalueilla.
- Tallinnassa on käytössä myös raitiotie, johdinauto ja paikallisjunat, joita Turussa ja Tampereella ei ole.
- Autoistumisaste on toistaiseksi samaa tasoa kuin Suomessa 1980-luvuilla, jolloin Turussa ja Tampereella, ja siksi joukkoliikenteen "pakkokäyttäjiä" on enemmän.

Kysymykseen on kuitenkin periaatteessa helppo vastata sen kokemuksen perusteella, joka on tämänhetkisiltä olosuhteiltaan enemmän Turkua ja Tamperetta vastaavista kaupungeista kuten Freiburg, Strasbourg, Linz ja Salzburg:

On luotava koko kaupunkiseudun ydinalueen kattava joukkoliikenteen päälinjojen verkosto, jolla koettu matkanopeus työ- ja asiontimatkoilla on nopeampi kuin autolla ja jonka säännöllisyys ja luotettavuus on erittäin korkeatasoinen ja kapasiteetti riittävä.

Tampereen ja Turun väkiluku ja suurimpien esikaupunkien (esim. Hervanta, Nokia, Raisio tai Varissuo) väestöntiheyden vuoksi päälinjoilla tarvittaneen joko nivelbusseja hyvin tiheään tai raitiovaunut.

----------


## SD202

> Neuvostojärjestelmässä oli sama tavoite kuin mm. Suomessa ja Ruotsissa eli auto joka perheelle. Suurlähiöissä pysäköinti ja autoväylät mitoitettiin tämän mukaan. Talousjärjestelmä ei vain pystynyt toimittamaan sitä luvattua autoa tai sen polttoainetta.


Senpä takia suosittiin sähköllä kulkevia joukkoliikennevälineitä, kun sähköä tuli riittävästi ydinvoimaloista. Neuvostoliitosta löytyvä öljy oli "liian arvokasta" käytettäväksi henkilöautoihin: ulkomaille myytäessä öljystä sai mukavasti länsivaluuttaa valtion kassaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Sähkökäyttöisten joukkoliikennevälineiden arvo nousi erityisesti öljykriisien jälkeen taas uudelleen. 1960-luvulla öljyä ajateltiin voitavan kuluttaa kotipuolessakin. 
1970-luvun lopun ja 1980-luvun alun panostukset (sekä toteutuneet että suunnitellut) johdinauto- ja raitioliikenteeseen sekä Neuvostoliitossa että sen valtapiirin maissa liittyivät aika vahvasti öljykriisiin. Rostockin liikennelaitoksen historiikissa oli tästä hupaisia esimerkkejä: mm. raitiovaunujen käyttö olutkuljetuksiin.

Suomessakin öljykriisin yksi keskeinen ominaisuus oli se, etä Suomen öljyn päätoimittaja Neuvostoliitto alensi tuontimääriä ja nosti hintaa, koska öljystä sai hyvin hinnan valuutassakin. Niinpä Suomenkin oli annettava vähemmästä öljystä enemmän tavaraa.

----------


## Late

Pakko on kommentoida.

Mikko Laaksonen edellä piti oluen kuljetusta kiskoilla Rostockissa hupaisana. Allamainitussa osoitteessa on kuvia siitä, kuinka Saksassa kuljetetaan autonosia tehtaiden välillä ympäristöystävällisesti sähköllä raitiotietä pitkin, vaikkei siellä taida suurempaa öljypulaa ollakkaan. Mielestäni ei valtavan huvittavaa; pikemmin kiinnostava osoitus nykyaikaisen kiskoliikenteen monimuotoisuudesta.

http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/de/...oTram/pix.html


Ja sitten Tallinnan joukkoliikenteeseen.
Kyllä Virossa saadaan julkisiakin hankkeita eteenpäin. Lasnamäki on rakennettu 80-luvulla, jolloin myös kaavailtiin alueelle ratikkaa. Alue ja liikenneyhteydet jäivät kesken. Nyt aika alkaa olla kypsä Lasnamäen jatkamiselle kokonaisuutena, joten ratikkahanke voi toteutua esim. Hesan tai Espoon metrovääntöihin verrattuna huomattavan tehokkaasti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mikko Laaksonen edellä piti oluen kuljetusta kiskoilla Rostockissa hupaisana.


Tavarankuljetus raitiotiellä ei ole tietenkään mielestäni mitenkään vain hupaisa vaan aivan vakavasti otettava vaihtoehto.

Mutta tavarankuljetuksen on oltava mielekästä toimintaa:
Tavaran purkaukselle ja lastaukselle on oltava omat erilliset raiteet, jotta tavararatikka ei häiritse raitiovaunuliikennettä.Tavaravirran on oltava riittävän suuri ja säännöllinen, jotta liikenne on kannattavaa.Yksi mahdollisuus on raitiotien käyttäminen rautatien teollisuusraiteena, jos raideleveys on sama.
Rostockin olutratikka oli varsin toinen juttu. Se toteutettiin DDR:n komentotaloudessa, jossa oli annettu käsky välttää öljyn käyttöä keinolla millä hyvänsä jotta Neuvostoliiton öljy voitaisiin viedä paremmin tuottaviin kohteisiin kuten Suomeen, joka sentään maksoi kelvollisessa tavarassa.

Niinpä sitten vanha perävaunu sisustettiin tavarankuljetukseen ja sillä vietiin olutta panimolta eräisiin ravintoloihin. Kuormausten ja purkausten ajan vaunu seisoi muun raitioliikenteen tiellä. Kuljetettavat tavaramäärät olivat hyvin pieniä. Tällaista toimintaa voi pitää "hupaisana".

Tapaus oli vain esimerkki siitä, miten pitkälle öljyn säästö neuvostoblokissa vei, ja miten se oli todennäköisesti suurin syy 1970- ja 80-luvuilla tehtyihin johdinauto- ja raitiotieinvestointeihin koko blokin alueella.

----------


## Bellatrix

Sattuuko kukaan tietämään vieläkö Liivalaian ja Tartu mnt:n kulmilla tehtävät katutyöt aiheuttavat poikkeusreitin bussilinjalle 2?

----------


## Eppu

> Sattuuko kukaan tietämään vieläkö Liivalaian ja Tartu mnt:n kulmilla tehtävät katutyöt aiheuttavat poikkeusreitin bussilinjalle 2?


Kyllä. Tartu mnt:n remontti kestää vielä jonkin aikaa. Ratikat 2 ja 4 palasivat tosin liikenteeseen jo muistaakseni syyskuun alusta, mutta bussilinjat 2 ja 39 sekä ko. katua pitkin liikennöivät "seutu"linjat ajavat edelleen Kunderin kautta.

Remontti valmistunee näillä näkymin etuajassa - tai ainakin näin kerrotaan Tallinnan verkkosivuilla.

Lähiaikoina selvinnee myös se, millaista uutta kalustoa TAK:lle on tulossa ensi vuonna. Sehän on jo tiedossa, että kahden seuraavan vuoden aikana hankintalistalla on 65 uutta bussia, näistä 15 niveliä. Jos oikein rohkean arvion heittäisin, saattaisivat lyhyet bussit olla mallia Volvo 8700LE. Puolastahän näitä on tilattavissa...

----------


## Bellatrix

> Kyllä. Tartu mnt:n remontti kestää vielä jonkin aikaa. Ratikat 2 ja 4 palasivat tosin liikenteeseen jo muistaakseni syyskuun alusta, mutta bussilinjat 2 ja 39 sekä ko. katua pitkin liikennöivät "seutu"linjat ajavat edelleen Kunderin kautta.


Yhtiömme kiittää.

----------


## LateZ

Erilaisia ongelmia on matkustajilla ulkomailla. Viime viikolla Tallinna Linnaleht -lehdessä joku valitti siitä, että Ekspress-linjoilla Tallinnassa sisään pääsee vain etuovesta. Pysäkillä on kuulemma typerää jonottaa etuovella autoon, kun loput ovet ovat kiinni. Pikavuoroihin tarvitaan kalliimpi lippu tai tavallisen lipun lisäksi lisätalonki. Sisäänmeno etuovesta kaupunkibussiin kuulostaa kyllä vähän oudolta ja hidastavalta käytännöltä.

----------


## ultrix

> Sisäänmeno etuovesta kaupunkibussiin kuulostaa kyllä vähän oudolta ja hidastavalta käytännöltä.


Ja jostain omituisesta syystä meillä on vieläkin Suomessa kaikkialla tämä käytäntö yhä käytössä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja jostain omituisesta syystä meillä on vieläkin Suomessa kaikkialla tämä käytäntö yhä käytössä.


Ollessani sellainen palopostin korkuinen (no en kyllä siitä kauheasti ole kasvanut oikein koskaan...) kaupunkibusseihin noustiin _takaa_ sisälle. Rahastajien häipyessä ajoneuvoista läpivirtauksen suunta auton sisällä kääntyi päinvastaiseksi.
Avorahastuksessa on mahdollista käyttää kaikkia ovia kahdensuuntaiseen liikehdintään. Avorahastuksen kuitenkin katsotaan aiheuttavan liian suuren kiusauksen ilmaismatkusteluun. Mikähän mahtaa olla pummien osuus Tallinnankin busseissa?

----------


## SD202

> Mikähän mahtaa olla pummien osuus Tallinnankin busseissa?


Olimme eräällä harrastajaporukalla liikenteessä Tallinnassa elokuun loppupuolella. Tullessamme bussilla Piritasta keskustaan päin bussi pysäytettiin kesken matkan sellaiselle tien kohdalle, jossa ei ollut pysäkkejäkään. Lipuntarkastajat pysäyttivät siis bussin ikään kuin liikkuvan poliisin partio olisi tehnyt saman tien päällä. Bussi seisoi koko sen ajan tien sivussa, kun lipuntarkastajat nousivat autoon ja tarkastivat kaikkien matkaliput. Nivelbussin useasta kymmenestä matkustajasta muistaakseni pari liputonta matkustajaa poistettiin bussista ja vietiin tarkastajien pakettiautoon jatkotoimenpiteitä varten. Ehkäpä siis nuo kaksi liputonta matkustajaa oli keskimääräinen tulos...?

----------


## Eppu

> ...muistaakseni pari liputonta matkustajaa poistettiin bussista ja vietiin tarkastajien pakettiautoon jatkotoimenpiteitä varten. Ehkäpä siis nuo kaksi liputonta matkustajaa oli keskimääräinen tulos...?


Viime reissullani olin matkalla Mustamäeltä keskustaan Skodan nivelrollikalla kun eräällä pysäkillä Falckin tarkastajat iskivät. Rollikka seisoi pysäkillä ovet auki koko tarkastuksen ajan. Pummeja lieni enemmän kuin 5 ja lähes jokainen pääsi ulos ja häipyi paikalta. Ihmettelinkin suuresti tätä tarkastuksen tehottomuutta...

----------


## MCW

Tämä Piritasta keskustan suuntaan tulo tuntuu tutulta. Falckin porukka pysäytti bussin pitkällä 2 pysäkin välillä ja ryntäsi bussiin jokaisesta kuljettajan avaamasta ovesta (etuovi taisi pysyä kiinni). Nivelbussista poimittiin 4-5 matkustajaa selvittämään asiaa Falckin MB Sprinter - maijaan ja bussi muine matkustajineen jatkoi menoa.

----------


## Kasskaspu

Hei Tallinnasta!

Noin neljän kuukauden olen onnistunut sivustossa julkisen liikenteen Tallinnassa. Tällä hetkellä sivusto on viron- ja englanninkielinen ja sisältää kartat, jotkut aikataulut ja lippujen hinnat. Toivon, että löydät sivuston mielenkiintoista!

www.yhistransport.eu
eng.yhistransport.eu (ei ole valmis)

_
(Sorry if my Finnish is bad )_

----------


## SD202

Hienot sivut! Kiitos / aitäh!  :Very Happy: 

(And your Finnish is much better than my knowledge of Estonian language...)

----------


## GT8N

Muistan elävästi n. 10 vuoden takaisen tapahtuman, kun olin menossa ykkösellä Kopliin. Ennen rautatieasemaa vaunu pysähtyi kesken puistokujaa niin, että vaunun etuovet olivat kohdakkain radan varressa olleen linja-auton kanssa. Sieltä tuli joukko tarkastajia, jotka katsoivat kaikkien liput. Edessäni istunut mies, sekä eräs toinen vietiin niskasta pidellen autoon jatkoselvittelyyn. Reipashenkistä toimintaa.  :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Ollessani sellainen palopostin korkuinen (no en kyllä siitä kauheasti ole kasvanut oikein koskaan...)


Kuinka pitkähkö on *palopostin korkuinen* Suomessa?  Minä kun en muista nähneeni eläissäni täällä yhtään palopostia, joista saisi pituuden selville? Ainakaan Stadissa, jossa olen syntynyt joskus "viime sotien" ja "suurten ikäluokkien" jälkeen, kuten terminologia kuuluu. Vesiposteja (raitiovaunun vihreitä ja noin metrin korkeita HKV:n laitteita, joista sai ohikulkiessaan hörpätä juomavettä ainakin vielä 1970-luvulla), niitä on tullut itsekin kuvattua joitakin ratikoiden kera. Nelosen ja kuutosen reitin varrella oli vielä tuolloin sellaisia. Ja punaisen palokellon tunnistan ja esim. tällaisen tuikitavallisen hätäpuhelinkaapin, joita oli talojen seinillä katuvarsilla määrävälein.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kuinka pitkähkö on *palopostin korkuinen* Suomessa?


Kysymys on puhtaasti symbolisesta ilmaisusta. Koska palopostit eivät nähdäkseni liity topiciin sen kummemmin, en jatka aiheesta tässä ketjussa tämän pidemmin. Muutenkin henkilöön käyvät jutut jättäisin omaan arvoonsa.

----------


## Compact

> Muutenkin henkilöön käyvät jutut jättäisin omaan arvoonsa.


Oma arvo kullekin. Vaan kun siihen nimen omaan alun perin viitattiin  :Wink:

----------


## PepeB

laitanpahan tänne, mutta tallinnan joukkoliikenteellä on jo aika uusia busseja, mm. scania omni-cityjä...
ja tallinnaan on mennyt TKL:n vanhoja niveliä :P :P

----------


## jtm

> laitanpahan tänne, mutta tallinnan joukkoliikenteellä on jo aika uusia busseja, mm. scania omni-cityjä...
> ja tallinnaan on mennyt TKL:n vanhoja niveliä :P :P


Kyllä kaikki nuo tiedot on ollut jo tiedossa pitkään :Wink: , ja kaikki tietävät mutta kiitos muistin virkistyksestä. :Very Happy:  Ja eikös ne ole Omni-Linkkejä eikä Omni-Cityjä?

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Linjanumerointi on Tallinnassa mielenkiintoinen. Samalla numerolla, mutta eri reitillä, on ratikka, bussi, trollikka, ja marsa (reittitaksi). Vielä kun perustavat metron ja paikallisjunaliikenteen, niin johan on selkeä linjanumerointi.

----------


## Max

> Linjanumerointi on Tallinnassa mielenkiintoinen. Samalla numerolla, mutta eri reitillä, on ratikka, bussi, trollikka, ja marsa (reittitaksi). Vielä kun perustavat metron ja paikallisjunaliikenteen, niin johan on selkeä linjanumerointi.


Sama systeemi on käytössä Venäjällä. Ratikka nyt vielä on helppo erottaa bussista, mutta samannumeroisen johdinauton ja bussin erottamiseen pysäkillä tarvitaan jo vähän valppautta  :Wink:

----------


## tislauskolonni

Google Earthiin Tallinnan kohdalle on liitetty pari mielenkiintoista joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvää kuvaa. Tässä on ratikka tasoristeyksessä odottamassa. Tässä puolestaan on johdinauto ja puutaloja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kävin muutaman päivän reissulla Tallinnassa ja olihan joukkoliikenne testattava!

24 tunnin lipulla (4,47) on kätevää matkustaa ympäri kaupunkia.

Raitiovaunut olivat vanhoja Tatra KT4:sia, joko väliosalla tai ilman. HUOM! Kaikissa raitiovaunuissa on sisällä led-näyttö (useimmissa myös ulkona). Väritykset: sini-valkoinen (TTTK:n virallinen väritys), punainen, keltainen ja mainosvärit. Linjoja on neljä, linjoja 1, 2 ja 4 ajetaan joka päivä aamusta iltaan, mutta linjaa 3 ajetaan vain arkisin ruuhka-aikoina. Linjoilla on yksi yhteinen pysäkki (Hobujaama) keskustassa.
Rata on pääasiassa ihan hyvässä kunnossa.

Johdinautoja oli neljänlaisia: uusia Solariksia tavallisia/niveliä ja vanhoja Ikaruksia tavallisia/niveliä. Väritykset: TTTK:n sini-valko, punainen. Linjat: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 ja 9.

Bussit olivat vihreä-valkoisia, suurin osa tuotu Ruotsista. Keskustasta linjat lähtivät Viru keskuksen maanalaisesta bussiterminaalista.

Melkein kaikilla linjoilla oli ruuhka-aikoina tuulilasikuormia, joillakin linjoilla (kuten bussi 40) oli tuulilasikuormia jopa sunnuntaina.  :Biggrin: 

Tallinnan aikataulut

TTTK

TAK

----------


## Rattivaunu

Muutama kommentti edellä olevaan, sinänsä ansiokkaaseen matkakertomukseen ja Tallinnan joukkoliikenteeseen muutenkin:

- osa punaisista raitiovaunuista on tuon värisiä entisen liikennöintipaikkakuntansa (Erfurt) takia
- johdinautojen kirjo on hieman edellä kuvattua suurempi: TTTK:lla on myös Ikarus 412T -trollikoita (nroilla 310 - 314). Kuva
- Solariksia on tosiasiassa neljänlaisia, eli sekä 2-akselisia että niveliä on kahdelta sukupolvelta: 315 - 332, 333 - 346, 432 - 436 ja 437 - 450
- nykyisistä dieselbusseista taitaa suurin osa sittenkin olla uutena TAK:lle hankittuja (osaa bussilinjoista muuten ajaa MRP Linna Liinid). Nivelbusseista suurin osa taitaa kuitenkin olla edelleen käytettyjä (alkuperäismaa yleisimmin Ruotsi)
- bussien "ruotsalaisvoittoisuuteen" voi vaikuttaa myös se, että TAK:n itse uutena hankkimista autoista aikamoinen määrä on Scania OmniLinkejä ja Volvo 8500:ia (niveliä kaikki nämä Volvot).

----------


## Rattivaunu

Korjataan vielä sellainen juttu, että Joonaksen tarkoittamat vanhat trollikat toki ovat Skodia, eivät Ikaruksia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Korjataan vielä sellainen juttu, että Joonaksen tarkoittamat vanhat trollikat toki ovat Skodia, eivät Ikaruksia.


Totta kai ne ovat Skodia, taas kerran minulla ajatuskatko!  :Embarassed:

----------


## OV

Tietääkö joku missä vaiheessa Tallinnan pikaratikkahanke on nykyisin?

----------


## markus1979

Bussikirjo kasvaa, valtio ostaa 110 Iveco IRISBUS Crossway -bussia. Niistä 10 päätyy Tallinnaan, loput maakuntalinjoille. Ensimmäiset 52 toimitetaan 7 kuukauden kuluessa.

Ostajana on siis todellakin Viron valtio, bussit ilmeisesti vuokrataan liikennöitsijöille.

Lähde: http://www.e24.ee/?id=455132

Samaa menettelyä käyttäenhän ostettiin n. kuukausi sitten uusia ratikoita. Rahat tulevat päästökaupasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tallinnassa (ja Harjumaalla) otetaan 1.1.2013 käyttöön uusi elektroninen lippujärjestelmä, johon kuuluu osana matkakortti Ühiskaart. Se korvaa kaikki nykyisin käytössä olevat paperiliput. Kortin hankkiminen on ilmaisten matkojen edellytys.
http://www.tallinn.ee/est/pilet/yhiskaart

TAK ja TTTK ovat yhdistyneet Tallinna Linnatranspordi AS:ksi.

Johdinautolinja 2 on korvattu busseilla 24 ja 24A.

----------


## GT8N

Käväisin Tallinnassa ja huomasin ilokseni, että raitiolinjan kolme liikenne on parantunut oleellisesti. Aiemmin linja kolme oli linjan neljä veroinen tiheävuorovälinen kokopäivälinja, mutta mutama vuosi sitten päätettiin "säästää", ja linjan liikenne typistettiin vain ruuhka-aikoihin. Nyt linjan kolme liikenne on parantunut selkeästi ja se on taas kokopäivälinja. Tosin liikenne alkaa aamulla hiukan myöhremmin ja illalla loppuu muutaman tunnin aiemmin kuin nelosella. Linjalla on vain korkeita vaunuja. Mutta hyvä näin.

Lopetetun johdinautolinjan 2 korvanneilla linjoilla 24 ja 24A (linjalla 24 sama reitti, 24A jatkaa Mustamäestä pidemmälle) näkyi sekalaista kalustoa 90-luvun korkeista autoista Ivecon Crosareihin asti. Mikähän lienee perusteluna johdinautoliikenteen vähentämiselle? 

Tallinna Autobussikoondis näyttää hankkineen paljon uusia MAN:in kaksiakselisia LE-autoja.

Lähijunaliikenteessä laitureiden madaltaminen on jo melko pitkällä.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> ...
> Mikähän lienee perusteluna johdinautoliikenteen vähentämiselle? 
> ...


Eesti Päevaleht kirjoitti joskus pari vuotta sitten, että trollikan ja ratikan ajolankojen betoniset kannatinpylväät rapautuvat, ja niitä katkeilee silloin tällöin.  Katkenneen pylvään naapurit on valmistettu samaan aikaan, joten nekin alkavat olla elinkaarensa loppupäässä.  Itsenäisyyden aikana lisääntynyt tiesuolan käyttö saattaa olla osasyyllinen.  Toinen hyvä betonisen pylvään rapauttaja on koiran virtsa.  Ajolankajärjestelmän uusiminen on iso projekti, joka kannattaa tehdä kerralla.  Ennen uusimista pitää linja ajaa dieselbusseilla.

Pienikin tietyö katkaisee joskus liikenteen.  Tietyön ajaksi on lähes mahdotonta siirtää trollikat tai ratikat poikkeusreitille.

----------


## Dakkus

> Eesti Päevaleht kirjoitti joskus pari vuotta sitten, että trollikan ja ratikan ajolankojen betoniset kannatinpylväät rapautuvat, ja niitä katkeilee silloin tällöin.  Katkenneen pylvään naapurit on valmistettu samaan aikaan, joten nekin alkavat olla elinkaarensa loppupäässä.  Itsenäisyyden aikana lisääntynyt tiesuolan käyttö saattaa olla osasyyllinen.  Toinen hyvä betonisen pylvään rapauttaja on koiran virtsa.  Ajolankajärjestelmän uusiminen on iso projekti, joka kannattaa tehdä kerralla.  Ennen uusimista pitää linja ajaa dieselbusseilla.
> 
> Pienikin tietyö katkaisee joskus liikenteen.  Tietyön ajaksi on lähes mahdotonta siirtää trollikat tai ratikat poikkeusreitille.


Osin olet oikeassa:
Koska trollikalla saadaan vain hyvin vähäisissä määrin raidekertoimen hyötyjä, se on kohtuullisen luontevaa korvata diiselbussilla. Trollikan kohdalla kyse ei ole juurikaan matkustusmukavuudesta, vaan lähinnä käyttökustanuksista ja ympäristölle koituvasta haitasta.

En kuitenkaan ymmärrä, miksi mainitsit ratikat, koska niitä ei ole Tallinnassa vähennetty. Ajatusvirhe?
Lisäksi Trollikan siirtäminen poikkeusreitille ei sekään ole kovin vakeaa, koska trollikkalinjaa voidaan tarvittaessa ajaa diiselbusseilla palvelutasoa heikentämättä. Ja kyllä jostain kaupungista viitisen bussia kahdeksi päiväksi lainaan saadaan. Näinpä ajoittaiset tietyöt tuskin ovat mikään syy olla ajattamaatta trollikkoita.
Mutta niin, harvoin liikennöidyllä pitkällä reittiosuudella saattaa olla järkevämpää lakata käyttämästä trollikoita, koska käyttökulujen säästöillä ei välttämättä saavuteta lankojen kuluja kattavaa rahasummaa. Joskin silloin saa kyllä olla /todella/ harvaan liikennöity reitti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ajolankajärjestelmän uusiminen on iso projekti, joka kannattaa tehdä kerralla.  Ennen uusimista pitää linja ajaa dieselbusseilla.


Tarkoitatko, että trollikkalinjan 2 lakkautus on luonteeltaan tilapäiseksi keskeytykseksi tarkoitettu? Onko tälle lähdettä?

----------


## kiitokurre

> Käväisin Tallinnassa ja huomasin ilokseni, että raitiolinjan kolme liikenne on parantunut oleellisesti. Aiemmin linja kolme oli linjan neljä veroinen tiheävuorovälinen kokopäivälinja, mutta mutama vuosi sitten päätettiin "säästää", ja linjan liikenne typistettiin vain ruuhka-aikoihin. Nyt linjan kolme liikenne on parantunut selkeästi ja se on taas kokopäivälinja. Tosin liikenne alkaa aamulla hiukan myöhremmin ja illalla loppuu muutaman tunnin aiemmin kuin nelosella. Linjalla on vain korkeita vaunuja. Mutta hyvä näin.
> 
> Lopetetun johdinautolinjan 2 korvanneilla linjoilla 24 ja 24A (linjalla 24 sama reitti, 24A jatkaa Mustamäestä pidemmälle) näkyi sekalaista kalustoa 90-luvun korkeista autoista Ivecon Crosareihin asti. Mikähän lienee perusteluna johdinautoliikenteen vähentämiselle? 
> 
> Tallinna Autobussikoondis näyttää hankkineen paljon uusia MAN:in kaksiakselisia LE-autoja.
> 
> Lähijunaliikenteessä laitureiden madaltaminen on jo melko pitkällä.


Mannit tulivat viime keväänä Autobussikoondikselle http://www.tak.ee/index.php?article_...ction=article&

Omia kuviani noista Manneista+muita http://imgur.com/a/weMVN#0

----------


## Palomaa

> Omia kuviani noista Manneista+muita http://imgur.com/a/weMVN#0


Hienoja kuvia! Itsellänikin olisi tarkoitus mennä lähiakoina Viroon kuvaamaan paikkureita..  :Cool:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Johdinautolinjalla 2 on vain hyvin lyhyt sellainen osuus, jolla ei kulje muita (trollikka)linjoja, joten lankojen tai niiden kannatinpylväiden uusiminen ei taida olla todellinen syy linjan korvaamiseksi disellinjoilla 24 ja 24A. Tallinnassa on ainakin kaksi vuotta valiteltu sitä, että jos uutta kalustoa ei pikaisesti voida hankkia käsiin ruostuvien Shkodien tilalle, on liikennettä vähennettävä. Vielä noin vuosi sitten esitettiin hätäratkaisuksi hankkia vastaavia, mutta paljon nuorempia Shkodia Riiasta. Niitäkään ei ole ainakaan toistaiseksi saatu, joten trolleyliikennettä oli supistettava.

----------


## Eppu

http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2013/tammikuu/IMG_2648.jpg

Tallinnassa on vuoden vaihteessa ilmaisliikenteeseen siirryttäessä otettu käyttöön muovikortit. Linkin kuvassa on sellaisen lukijalaite. Myös kaupunkilaisten täytyy siis moinen muovikortti hankkia käyttöönsä, jotta pääsee kulkemaan. Kortista on maksettava kahden euron suuruinen panttimaksu.

Kuvan tapauksessa auton molemmat lukijat olivat syystä tai toisesta pois päältä, eli aika huolettomissa merkeissä tuossa mentiin. No, tuossa kymppilinjan autossa ei välttämättä ulkopaikkakuntalaisia ehkä niin kuljekaan, joten sikäli huolenaihe ei ollut kovin suuri - etenkin kun allekirjoittaneellakin oli jo päivälippu rekisteröity aiemmin toisessa kulkupelissä...

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vuodenvaihteessa Tallinnassa loppuu liikenne johdinautolinjoilta 6 ja 7. Tilalle tulee Volvo 7900 -hybridibusseilla ajettavat linjat 42 ja 43. Tiedote

----------


## bestcarrus

> Vuodenvaihteessa Tallinnassa loppuu liikenne johdinautolinjoilta 6 ja 7. Tilalle tulee Volvo 7900 -hybridibusseilla ajettavat linjat 42 ja 43. Tiedote


Onkos siellä tallinnassa niitä suomen entisiä wiimoja ja transdevin carruksia

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onkos siellä tallinnassa niitä suomen entisiä wiimoja ja transdevin carruksia


Ei Tallinnassa ole Wiimoja ollut enää hetkeen liikenteessä ja muitakin vanhoja poistuu tasaiseen tahtiin, kun uusia MANeja tulee tilalle. Huoltoautoina on ainakin ollut Wiimoja, mutta sielläkin puolella on tapahtunut uudistumista, niin en tiedä onko enää. Transdevin Carruksista en tiedä, mutta en usko niiden tulleen TLT:lle tai MRP:lle.

----------


## bestcarrus

> Ei Tallinnassa ole Wiimoja ollut enää hetkeen liikenteessä ja muitakin vanhoja poistuu tasaiseen tahtiin, kun uusia MANeja tulee tilalle. Huoltoautoina on ainakin ollut Wiimoja, mutta sielläkin puolella on tapahtunut uudistumista, niin en tiedä onko enää. Transdevin Carruksista en tiedä, mutta en usko niiden tulleen TLT:lle tai MRP:lle.


Mihis wiimat o lähteny ku viime vuonna viel näin ja menee varmaa transdevin carrukset ja ikarukset romutukseen

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mihis wiimat o lähteny ku viime vuonna viel näin


Mitä Wiimoja tarkoitat?

----------


## Ketorin

> Vuodenvaihteessa Tallinnassa loppuu liikenne johdinautolinjoilta 6 ja 7. Tilalle tulee Volvo 7900 -hybridibusseilla ajettavat linjat 42 ja 43. Tiedote


Tämä on Tallinnan trollilakkautuksista ensimmäinen, joka jättää kokonaisen linjastohaaran vailla liikennettä. SkyScraperCityssä arvelevat, että uusia autoja ei enää osteta ja lakkautukset siten jatkuvat. Viimeisimmällä viidenkymmenen Solariksen laivastolla olisi noin vuosikymmen vielä edessä.

----------


## kiitokurre

Lisää Volvo hybridejä Tallinnaan http://tallinncity.postimees.ee/3784...o-hubriidbussi

----------


## Salomaa

Quide lehdessä myös mainittiin että johdinautoliikenne loppuisi kokonaan Tallinnasta jossain vaiheessa. Tietääkö joku joukkoliikenneasiantuntija syytä tähän.? Solariksen johdinautothan ainakin matkustajien kannalta hiljaisija ja miellyttäviä matkustaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Quide lehdessä myös mainittiin että johdinautoliikenne loppuisi kokonaan Tallinnasta jossain vaiheessa. Tietääkö joku joukkoliikenneasiantuntija syytä tähän.? Solariksen johdinautothan ainakin matkustajien kannalta hiljaisija ja miellyttäviä matkustaa.


Aiemmin on puhuttu, että liikennettä jatketaan pelkillä Solariksilla niiden käyttöiän loppuun ja sitten liikenne lopetetaan, kun uusia ei hankita.

----------


## Salomaa

> Aiemmin on puhuttu, että liikennettä jatketaan pelkillä Solariksilla niiden käyttöiän loppuun ja sitten liikenne lopetetaan, kun uusia ei hankita.


Juuri se onkin se ydinkysymys, että miksi uusia johdinautoja ei hankita Solaristen jälkeen eli miksi Tallinnassa luovutaan kokonaan johdinautoliikenteestä. Tämän kysymyksen jos joku tietää, niin mielenkiinnolla luen vastauksen.

----------


## Melamies

> Juuri se onkin se ydinkysymys, että miksi uusia johdinautoja ei hankita Solaristen jälkeen eli miksi Tallinnassa luovutaan kokonaan johdinautoliikenteestä. Tämän kysymyksen jos joku tietää, niin mielenkiinnolla luen vastauksen.


Koska johdinauto on vanhentunutta tekniikkaa. Sähköbussit ovat nyt akkukäyttöisiä, ilman johtojen tuomaa riesaa ja reittirajoituksia. Tämä on huomattu varmasti myös Tallinnassa.

----------


## Salomaa

Huomasinkin juuri käydä "Johdinautot" sivuilla , jossa todettiin sama laajemmin.

----------


## Piirka

Jostain luin, että johdinlinjat 5 ja 9 lakkautetaan tulevana heinäkuun 1 päivänä. Jäljelle jäävät linjat Mustamäen linjat 1 ja 3 sekä Keskusen linja 4, kunnes Solariksista aika jättää. Ensimmäisenä jäljellä jäävistä linjoista lahdataan ehkäpä nelonen?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Juuri se onkin se ydinkysymys, että miksi uusia johdinautoja ei hankita Solaristen jälkeen eli miksi Tallinnassa luovutaan kokonaan johdinautoliikenteestä. Tämän kysymyksen jos joku tietää, niin mielenkiinnolla luen vastauksen.
> 
> Huomasinkin juuri käydä "Johdinautot" sivuilla , jossa todettiin sama laajemmin


Osa keskustelusta siirtyi (osaksi ihan järkevin perustein) toiseen ketjuun. Alun perin Tallinna perusteli johdinautoista luopumista raitiotien laajentamisella Mustamäeen. Nyttemmin Mustamäen raitiotie onkin jäänyt toteuttamatta ja johdinautoja on linja kerrallaan alettu korvata diesel- ja dieselhybridibusseilla. Joissakin lehtihaastatteluissa TLT:n edustajat ovat olleet epävarmoja, millaisilla busseilla jäljelle jäävät Solarikset aikanaan korvataan. Varmasti kansalaiset ovat Tallinnassa tietoisia siitä, että länsi ja pian koko muu teollistunut maailma suunnittelevat sähköistävänsä tieliikennettään ja tallinnalaiset ovat tekemässä päinvastoin.

----------


## 8.6

> Jostain luin, että johdinlinjat 5 ja 9 lakkautetaan tulevana heinäkuun 1 päivänä. Jäljelle jäävät linjat Mustamäen linjat 1 ja 3 sekä Keskusen linja 4, kunnes Solariksista aika jättää. Ensimmäisenä jäljellä jäävistä linjoista lahdataan ehkäpä nelonen?


En ole löytänyt mistään tietoa, että vitonen tai mitään muutakaan Mustamäen linjaa lakkautettaisiin. 9:n lakkauttamista on perusteltu rakennustöillä, eikä tätä perustelua voida vitosen osalta käyttää. Ysin lakkakkauttamisen pitäisi myöskin riittää poistamaan Skodat liikenteestä.

----------


## Eppu

Kyllä hyvinkin nyt näyttää siltä, että etten usko edes siihen että Solarikset ajetaan loppuun vaan rollikkaliikenteen lopetus tulee eteen jo muutaman vuoden päästä. Kyllähän nuo jäljellejääneet vaunut ovat kelpo kalustoa ja menevät aivan varmasti kaupaksi jonnekin. Esim. Riiassakin on vastaavanlaisia kymmenittäin joten kyllähän ne jonnekin kaupaksi varmasti menisivät.

Mitä tulee sitten jäljelläolevaan rollikkalinjastoon, niin Tallinnalle olisi hyvä strategia alkaa tässä osittain yhdistelemään linjastoa. Esim. nuo idästä tulevat bussit 67 ja 68 olisivat oivia reittejä, joita voisi jatkaa länteen rollikoiden 1 ja 3 reiteille. Muitakin potentiaalisia linjapareja löytyisi. Tiedä sitten sitä, miten Hobujaaman taukopaikasta halutaan pitää kiinni, että se voi tietysti jotenkin hidastaa tällaista uudistusta. En siis todella tiedä onko näin, ja onko esteitä myös sen suhteen että Lasnamäen varikolta ajettavia reittejä ei haluta yhdistää Mustamäen varikon reitteihin ja päinvastoin. Nähtäväksi jää miten Tallinnassa uskalletaan heittää tällaisia vanhoja toimintatapoja romukoppaan uusien tieltä, ja tietty jos uskalletaan niin mitä kuljettajat ovat tästä mieltä ja onko päättävillä tahoilla pelisilmää ottaa myös heidät järkevästi huomioon ym. ym...

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tallinnan johdinautolinja 9 lakkautetaan 1.5. ja 2.5. alkaen sitä korvaa (hybridi)dieselbussilinja 72.

Uutinen aiheesta viroksi:
http://tallinncity.postimees.ee/4063...liini-number-9

----------


## kiitokurre

Uudet Volvot ja Mannit esittelyssä Vapauden aukiolla http://tallinncity.postimees.ee/4091...&image=6590367

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Uudet Volvot ja Mannit esittelyssä Vapauden aukiolla http://tallinncity.postimees.ee/4091...&image=6590367


Miksiköhän noita esitellään, kun samanlaisia on pilvin pimein kaupungissa?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miksiköhän noita esitellään, kun samanlaisia on pilvin pimein kaupungissa?


Tallinnassa on sellainen perinne, että kalustoparaateja näytetään kansalaisille suurien uushankintojen yhteydessä. Vähän turhaltahan se silloin näyttää, kun esiteltävä kalusto ei juuri nimeksikään poikkea jo olemassa olevasta.

Kuka muistaa, kun Suomen Turistiauto Oy otti käyttöönsä ensimmäiset matalalattiabussit vuoden 1993 loppupuolella? Silloin STA järjesti matalalattiakaluston vihkiäistilaisuuden Ruskeasuon korjaamolla. Esitteillä oli useita Volvo B10B LE / Carrus City L- ja Scania N113 CLL / Lahti 402 -busseja uunituoreina. Tilaisuus poikkesi sikäli tallinnalaisesta, että Ruskesuon tapahtuma oli tarkoitettu lähinnä medialle ja STA:n (ehkä HKL:nkin) henkilökunnalle.

Aikanaan Paikallisliikenneliiton kalustonäyttellyt järjestettiin tapahtumapaikkakunnan keskeisellä aukiolla. Helsingissä se oli vuosia Senaatintori. Silloinkin näytteillä ollut kalusto oli hyvin usein jokseenkin samanlaista kuin mitä jo liikenteessä kulki. Tallinnan "paraateihin" niitä ei tokikaan voi suoraan verrata. Omasta mielestäni parhaat näyttelyt ovat sellaisia, joissa on esillä kalustoa eri vuosikymmeniltä niin, että vierailijat voivat omin silmin havaita kehityksen kulun.

----------


## deepthroat

> Tallinnassa on sellainen perinne, että kalustoparaateja näytetään kansalaisille suurien uushankintojen yhteydessä. Vähän turhaltahan se silloin näyttää, kun esiteltävä kalusto ei juuri nimeksikään poikkea jo olemassa olevasta.
> 
> Kuka muistaa, kun Suomen Turistiauto Oy otti käyttöönsä ensimmäiset matalalattiabussit vuoden 1993 loppupuolella? Silloin STA järjesti matalalattiakaluston vihkiäistilaisuuden Ruskeasuon korjaamolla. Esitteillä oli useita Volvo B10B LE / Carrus City L- ja Scania N113 CLL / Lahti 402 -busseja uunituoreina. Tilaisuus poikkesi sikäli tallinnalaisesta, että Ruskesuon tapahtuma oli tarkoitettu lähinnä medialle ja STA:n (ehkä HKL:nkin) henkilökunnalle.
> 
> Aikanaan Paikallisliikenneliiton kalustonäyttellyt järjestettiin tapahtumapaikkakunnan keskeisellä aukiolla. Helsingissä se oli vuosia Senaatintori. Silloinkin näytteillä ollut kalusto oli hyvin usein jokseenkin samanlaista kuin mitä jo liikenteessä kulki. Tallinnan "paraateihin" niitä ei tokikaan voi suoraan verrata. Omasta mielestäni parhaat näyttelyt ovat sellaisia, joissa on esillä kalustoa eri vuosikymmeniltä niin, että vierailijat voivat omin silmin havaita kehityksen kulun.


Ja Suomessa silloin, kun liikenneministeriö päätti pikavuorojen luvista valtakunnallisesti, suuremmat pikavuoroyhtiöt kävivät ajeluttamassa ministeriön väkeä pitkille lounaille, kun taloihin hankittiin uusia tilausajoautoja tai pikavuoroihin hieman normaalista parempaa kalustoa. No tämä pieni detalji nyt ei sinänsä kuulunut Tallinna otsikon alle, mutta..

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tallinna Linnatranspordi Aktsiaseltsin (TLT) nettiuutisen mukaan Tallinnassa kokeillaan Solaris Urbino Electric -tysshkbussia. Uutista on referoitu suomeksi Tallinna24.ee:ss.

----------


## 8.6

Johdinautolinjan 9 lakkauttamista perusteltiin sill, ett Kopliin olisi pitnyt rakentaa uusi shknsyttasema, mik oli Tallinnalaisille mahdotonta. Shkbussin latausasema on viel haastavampi rakentaa, joten eivt he taida siit suoriutua.

----------


## moxu

Trolleybussit assosisoituvat niin vahvasti entiseen Neuvostoliittoon, ett vaikka niill ei tekniikkansa tai kalustonsa puolesta olisi tuon ikvn vallinneen faktan kanssa mitn tekemist, ne halutaan lnsimaiseksi mieltyvss kaupungissa pois silmist ja pois mielest. Perustelu on tss tapauksessa varsin ptev.
Shkbussien latausaseman rakentaminen ei varmasti Tallinnassa ole ongelma, jos sill samalla hoidellaan yksi saastaisen miehitysvaiheen muistoista pois katukuvaa rumentamasta. Onneksi neukkuassosiaatoita ei Viron joukkoliikennesektorilta taida tmn jlkeen en muuta lyty; bussit, ratikat, junat ja jopa saarten yhteyslaivat ovat posin tmn vuosituhannen puoleista ja selkesti lnsimaailmaan assosioituvaa teknologiaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Trolleybussit assosisoituvat niin vahvasti entiseen Neuvostoliittoon...


Olen tst periaatteessa samaa mielt. En kuitenkaan tied, olisiko se aidosti syy siihen, miksi Tallinna niist luopuu. Eikhn se vaan ole niin, ett aika on ajanut trollien ohi ihan samalla tavalla kuin langattomat knnykt ovat korvanneet lankapuhelimet. Vaikeaa olisi myyd televisiota ilman kaukosdint.

Ja sivumennen sanoen, nin ratikoiden ystvn: joku voisi ihan perustellusti heitt, ett raitiovaunut assosioituvat vahvasti entiseen Neuvostoliittoon. Viel 1980-luvulla tm olisi ollut aika validi argumentti, kun NL oli ratikoita tynn ja sen ulkopuolella niit oli merkittvsti lhinn saksankielisiss maissa. Tn pivn tilanne on tietysti (onneksi) toinen, kun Lnsi-Eurooppa alkaa jo pullistella moderneja raitioteit.

----------


## Salomaa

Tallinnassa kulkee automaattibussi Venjn kulttuurikeskuksen ja Linnahallin pyskin vlill. Ajaa omalla kaistalla. Matkanopeus kokeilussa noin 10-20 km/h. Kuusi istumapaikkaa. Kyydiss olevan testaajan mukaan suurempiin nopeuksiin pstn linjaa kehitettess.

----------


## Max

Tallinnassa kuuluu mys olevan valmiina uusi raitiotie lentoasemalle. Minulla ei ole tietoa reittiliikenteen alkamispivst.

----------


## kiitokurre

> Tallinnassa kuuluu mys olevan valmiina uusi raitiotie lentoasemalle. Minulla ei ole tietoa reittiliikenteen alkamispivst.


1.9 pitisi tuon liikenteen alkaa http://www.pealinn.ee/tagid/koik/fot...ie-oma-n199499

----------


## 8.6

Tnn 1.9.2017 avattiin Koplin uusittu rata ja Lentoaseman rata. Matka-aika Koplista Hobujaamalle hidastui kolmella minuutilla remonttia edeltneest 19 minuutista 22 minuuttiin.Vlill on nelj uutta pyskki: Marati, Krulli, Salme ja Kanuti, joista hidastuminen johtuu. Olisi kannattanut harkita, onko kaikille pyskeille varmasti tarvetta. Kanutille ainakin on, koska se on lhin pyskki D-terminaalia.

Koplin radan avaaminen johti mys siihen, ett liikenne Tondiin harveni, mik on harvinaista syysaikatauluihin siirryttess. Kun kesll aamuruhkassa klo 7-8 linjoilla 4 ja 3 lhti Tondista yhteens 20 vaunua tunnissa. Nyt niit lhtee en 14 tunnissa. Ilmeisesti Tonissa ei ole tarvetta tihemmlle liikenteelle, vaan se oli johtunut vain siit, ett Koplin radan ollessa remontissa kaikki lemisten ja Kadriorgin vaunut oli knnetty Tondissa. Lentoaseman radalla ei ole liikenteeseen muuta vaikutusta kuin vaunutarpeen pieni kasvu (rata piteni kahden pyskin ja kahden minuutin verran lemisten asemalta Lentoasemalle).

----------


## aulis

> Lentoaseman radalla ei ole liikenteeseen muuta vaikutusta kuin vaunutarpeen pieni kasvu (rata piteni kahden pyskin ja kahden minuutin verran lemisten asemalta Lentoasemalle).


Kasvaako vaunutarve todella? Onko siis ptk lemisten asemalta lentoasemalle pidempi kuin vanhalle ptepyskille, jonne j kakkonen?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:38 ----------

Googlailin muuten taas huvikseni Laagna teen ja Lasnamen kesken jneen neuvostopikaraitiotien tilannetta, ja lytyi mielenkiintoinen artikkeli venjnkielisest Postimiehest.

http://rus.postimees.ee/4188131/evge...20-let-spustya

Google kntjn huomasin mys todella kehittyneen parin vuoden takaisesta. (Niille jotka eivt tied, Google ei en knn englannin kautta, vaan pitklle kehitetty tekoly on luonut knnsten avuksi oman "kielen", joka jatkuvasti pivittyy samalla kun tekoly oppii luonnollisten kielten piirteit ja lainalaisuuksia.) Tm knns siis varsin hyvin luettava:

https://translate.google.com/transla...20-let-spustya

Eli tmn mukaan Tallinnassa on laaja poliittinen tuki raitiotieverkon pikaisella laajentamisella kaikkiin kaupunginosiin autoistumisen hillitsemiseksi ja kaupungin kasvun edellytysten turvaamiseksi. Keskustaan ehdotetaan tunneloitua ptk  ilmeisesti vaihtoehtona ei keskustassa nhd minkn tilan ottamista pois yksityisautoilta. Jos joku on enemmnkin seurannut keskustelua tst, niin olkoon ystvllinen ja valaiskoon  :Smile:  Kovin harvoin itse seuraan virolaisia tiedotusvlineit, viel vhemmn venjnkielisi sellaisia.

----------


## 8.6

> Kasvaako vaunutarve todella? Onko siis ptk lemisten asemalta lentoasemalle pidempi kuin vanhalle ptepyskille, jonne j kakkonen?


Lentoasemalle on vain minuutin pidempi matka, ja lisksi lemistess seisoi kesll jatkuvasti kaksi vaunua, joten vaunutarve ei kasva siihen verrattuna. Mutta kesn tilanteeseen ei voikaan verrata, koska nelosen vuorovli oli silloin tihempi. Vaunutarve todennkisesti kasvaa verrattuna lemisten asemalle pttyneeseen linjaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Tm knns siis varsin hyvin luettava:
> 
> https://translate.google.com/transla...20-let-spustya


Jutussa on mainittu vertailu Helsinkiin ja helsinkiliseen kallion louhimiseen pariin kertaan. Tallinnassa ei ole kalliota vastaavasti, mutta tilanne on sikli otollisempi, ett kaupunki on selvsti kompaktimpi kuin Helsinki. Tallinnassa noudatettiin neuvostolhiiden suunnitteluoppeja eik suomalaista metslhiideologiaa, ja autoistuminenkin oli neuvostotasolla. Karttaa katsoessa luulis, ett Tallinna on mahdollista kattaa raitiotieverkolla hyvinkin kohtuullisin kustannuksin, ja keskustan pvylille mahtuis ne omat kaistatkin aika kivuttomasti, jos autoilta ollaan valmiita ottamaan tilaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Satamako on sitten seuraava laajennus? Mitp mahtaa sille kuulua?

----------


## 8.6

> Satamako on sitten seuraava laajennus? Mitp mahtaa sille kuulua?


Siell saatetaan ajatella, ett ei ole tarvetta, koska nyt kun Kanutin pyskki rakennettiin, on D-terminaalista riittvn lyhyt kvelymatka (ei kyll ole kaikille). Ja keskustaankin on kohtuullinen matka. Tll hetkell satamaan ei pse edes bussilla. Ainut keskustaan viev bussi on 20, mutta sen aikataulu on suunniteltu satamassa tyskenteleville, joten sen aikataulussa vltelln laivojen saapumisaikoja eivtk laivalla tulleet yhteen bussiin muutenkaan mahtuisi.

Kuitenkin ainakin kevll oli uutinen, ett sataman rata olisi valmis 3-4 vuoden pst. Ongelmana on, miss olisi vaunujen toinen ptepyskki. Suunnitelmissa ei ole rakentaa keskustaan kntpaikkaa eik Kadriorgiin mahdu enemp linjoja, koska se on sivuraiteeton. Linja tulisi siis ptt Vana Lunaan, mutta silloin se ei kulkisi Hobujaamalle. Virun pyskilt psisi kuitenkin mm. Viru keskukseen ja hotelli Viruun. Hobujaamalle menijt voisivat vaihtaa vaikka Mere Puiesteella ykkseen tai kakkoseen, jotka kulkevat pivll yhteens neljn minuutin tahdistelulla vuorovlill ja ruuhka-aikaan tihemmin.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tll hetkell satamaan ei pse edes bussilla.


Bussilla 2 psee kuten ennenkin ja pikaisen vilkaisun perusteella yht pitkill vuorovleillkin kuin ennenkin.

----------


## 8.6

> Bussilla 2 psee kuten ennenkin ja pikaisen vilkaisun perusteella yht pitkill vuorovleillkin kuin ennenkin.


Ei pse, koska kakkonen ei kulje keskustaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ei pääse, koska kakkonen ei kulje keskustaan.


Eikö A. Laikmaa ole mielestäsi keskustaa? Eipä ratikallakaan pääse sen keskustampaan esim. Kanutin pysäkiltä.

----------


## antti

https://soiduplaan.tallinn.ee/#bus/2/a-b/13601-1/map

----------


## 8.6

> Eikö A. Laikmaa ole mielestäsi keskustaa? Eipä ratikallakaan pääse sen keskustampaan esim. Kanutin pysäkiltä.


On se keskustaa. En ollut siitä kuullut, joten luulin sen sijaitsevan muualla. Karttaa en huomannut katsoa.

----------


## 339-DF

> On se keskustaa. En ollut siitä kuullut, joten luulin sen sijaitsevan muualla. Karttaa en huomannut katsoa.


Ensi kerralla voisi vähän tehdä taustatyötä ennen kuin antaa näppäimistön sauhuta. Tai ainakin muotoilla viestinsä mutu-henkeen eikä esittää faktanomaisesti jotain sellaista, joka ei pidä lainkaan paikkaansa.

----------


## 8.6

> Ensi kerralla voisi vähän tehdä taustatyötä ennen kuin antaa näppäimistön sauhuta. Tai ainakin muotoilla viestinsä mutu-henkeen eikä esittää faktanomaisesti jotain sellaista, joka ei pidä lainkaan paikkaansa.


Ei ole ollut kiinnostusta perehtyä Tallinnan bussireitteihin. Kyllä satamaan pitäisi ratikalla päästä. En ole myöskään nähnyt koskaan kakkosta keskustassa, vaikka olen seissyt pitkiä aikoja Hobujaaman pysäkillä sekä nyt Kun Kanutin pysäkki oli pois käytöstä tänä kesänä, kävelin myös keskustaan kakkosen reittiä, eikä yhtään satamaan menevää bussia tullut vastaan. Se on saattanut olla poikkeusreitillä.

----------


## markus1979

Pitää taas valittaa. Tuo kakkonenhan on koko kaupaungin yksi hyödyllisimmistä linjoista, koska ajelee molempien terminaalien, keskustan, keskustorin (aika paljon suomituristia poikkeaa siellä), bussiaseman, sikupillin (keskustaa lähin oleva Prisma tällä hetkellä) ja ülemisten (yksi suurimpia kauppakeskuksia) kautta lentokentälle. Eli käytännössä yhdellä linjalla kaikki mitä turisti tarvitsee. Aikatauluja ei ole vain ollenkaan sovitettu laiva-aikatauluihin ja usealta laivavuorolta saa hölkätä ripeämmin, että bussiin kerkiää. Älytöntä on myös se, että A-terminaalin edessä bussi usein odottaa aivan terminaalin edessä, ovet lukossa, siirtyen verrattain kauas ahtaan kadoksen alta matkustajia noutamaan (vuoroväli on pitkä, joten tämä odotus voi olla myöskin pitkä). Ongelmaa ei ole hyvällä kelillä, mutta sateella katos on ahdas ja ohiajavat taksit ruiskasevat kintutkin märiksi. 

Mielestäni ainut järkevä nopean aikataulun ratkaisu olisi päättää muutamat (1 per asuinalue esim) bussilinjoista satamaan Hobujaaman sijasta. Saisi lähes ilmaiseksi hyvän liityntäliikenteen. Ensimmäisenä ehdokkaana olisi linja nr 40.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Pitää taas valittaa. Tuo kakkonenhan on koko kaupaungin yksi hyödyllisimmistä linjoista, koska ajelee molempien terminaalien, keskustan, keskustorin (aika paljon suomituristia poikkeaa siellä), bussiaseman, sikupillin (keskustaa lähin oleva Prisma tällä hetkellä) ja ülemisten (yksi suurimpia kauppakeskuksia) kautta lentokentälle. Eli käytännössä yhdellä linjalla kaikki mitä turisti tarvitsee. Aikatauluja ei ole vain ollenkaan sovitettu laiva-aikatauluihin ja usealta laivavuorolta saa hölkätä ripeämmin, että bussiin kerkiää. Älytöntä on myös se, että A-terminaalin edessä bussi usein odottaa aivan terminaalin edessä, ovet lukossa, siirtyen verrattain kauas ahtaan kadoksen alta matkustajia noutamaan (vuoroväli on pitkä, joten tämä odotus voi olla myöskin pitkä). Ongelmaa ei ole hyvällä kelillä, mutta sateella katos on ahdas ja ohiajavat taksit ruiskasevat kintutkin märiksi. 
> 
> Mielestäni ainut järkevä nopean aikataulun ratkaisu olisi päättää muutamat (1 per asuinalue esim) bussilinjoista satamaan Hobujaaman sijasta. Saisi lähes ilmaiseksi hyvän liityntäliikenteen. Ensimmäisenä ehdokkaana olisi linja nr 40.


Samoin satamasta tullessa pitäisi olla mahdollisuus kääntymiseen suoraan Olorexin (vai mikä se bensa-asema onkaan) kohdalta Hobujaamalle ilman sitä täysin järjetöntä koukkausta Mere Puiesteen kohdalta takaisinpäin. Tai sitten reitin voisi suosiolla linjata kulkemaan Mere Pst:n ja Viruaukion kautta Hobujaamalle.

----------


## markus1979

Tuo koukkaus on verrattain perusteltu ruuhka-aikaan, Mere pst ja Viru-rinkilä ovat erittäin ruuhkaisia. Isompi ongelma on erittäin lyhyt ja ahdas kääntyminen Lootsi-kadulle (eli siinä Norde Centrumin ja entisen Statoilin kulmalta) keskustasta päin tullessa. Joskus bussi ajaakin suosiolla liittymän pitkäksi ja tekee laittoman käännöksen vasemmalle huoltoaseman raadon jälkeen (ajaen "viinakauppakadun" kautta satamaan).

----------


## Eppu

1.2.2019 alkaen MRP Linnaliinid ei enää liikennöi talousvaikeuksien vuoksi. Sen ajamat linjat ovat siirtyneet TLT:lle.
Sinänsä yllättävä uutinen. Kalustokin oli varsin uutta joten sen puolesta pieni notkahdus palvelun laadussa, kun enää näillä linjoilla ei joka vuorolla ole matalalattiaisia busseja.

----------


## deepthroat

> 1.2.2019 alkaen MRP Linnaliinid ei enää liikennöi talousvaikeuksien vuoksi. Sen ajamat linjat ovat siirtyneet TLT:lle.
> Sinänsä yllättävä uutinen. Kalustokin oli varsin uutta joten sen puolesta pieni notkahdus palvelun laadussa, kun enää näillä linjoilla ei joka vuorolla ole matalalattiaisia busseja.


Kyllä ainakin eilen Tallinnassa näkyi MRP:n busseja liikenteessä. Liekö sitten TLT vuokrannut tms. ?

----------


## eemeli113

Mulla oli ainakin sellainen käsitys, että kaikki MRP:n liikenne olisi ollut TLT:n tilaamaa alihankintaa ja nyt TLT on joutunut ottamaan ohjat itse käsiinsä olemassaolevilla autoilla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

MRP:llä on lähes samanlaisia MANeja kuin TLT:lla itsellään, niin voisin kuvitella niiden vaan vaihtavan omistajaa ja värejä.

----------


## markus1979

Olen nyt tämän kuukauden aikana havainnut tuolla linjalla 2 sekä vanhoja MRP:n autoja uusilla logoilla sekä myös perinteistä TLT:n kalustoa. Muistan lukeneeni, että autojen leasing-sopimukset siirrettiin TLT:lle, että periaatteessa omistaja säilyi samana, vuokraaja vaihtui. 

Tässä tuoreehko kuva:



Tässä kyseisen auton tiedot:

http://www.ebus.ee/verhicle/3865/

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Olen nyt tämän kuukauden aikana havainnut tuolla linjalla 2 sekä vanhoja MRP:n autoja uusilla logoilla sekä myös perinteistä TLT:n kalustoa. Muistan lukeneeni, että autojen leasing-sopimukset siirrettiin TLT:lle, että periaatteessa omistaja säilyi samana, vuokraaja vaihtui. 
> 
> Tässä tuoreehko kuva:
> 
> 
> 
> Tässä kyseisen auton tiedot:
> 
> http://www.ebus.ee/verhicle/3865/


Näin on, TLT liisasi ainakin osan MRP:n MANeista ja ilmeisesti hankkivat vielä jotain muuta (käytettyä) kalustoa. Myös kuljettajat alkaa olla löydetty, että voivat hoitaa MRP:n linjoja normaalisti.

----------


## moxu

Kun Tallinnassa joukkoliikenne on maksutonta vain tallinnalaisille veronmaksajille, jotka ovat tämän palvelun käyttäjiksi rekisteröityneet, mentiin Läänemaalla pidemmälle: kaikkien paikallisbussien taksaksi määriteltiin "NULL EUROT". 
Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, että MK:n vihreisiin busseihin saisi Haapsalussa tai sen naapurikunnissa mennä ihan noin vain, vaan matka pitää aina rekisteröidä.Itsellenikin tuli yllätyksenä, kun nousin bussiin, ja kuski huutaa perääni "kuhu sa oled minemas?" Vastasin, ja sain lipun, jossa oli se hintakin. Jokseenkin päinvastaista toimintaa siis verrattuna Tallinnan kuljettajiin, joita ei vähempää voisi kiinnostaa, onko asiakkailla lippua ja vaivautuvatko he sitä lukijalle näyttämään...

----------


## markus1979

Sataan vuoteen ensimmäinen venäjänkielinen Tallinnan kaupunginjohtaja, Mihhail Kõlvart (jos joku ihmettelee sukunimeä, niin isä on virolainen) kertoilee vastavalittuna radiossa, että ensi vuonna on tarkoitus aloittaa yli 200 uuden bussin hankintaprosessi:

https://www.err.ee/929673/kolvart-ko...s-eestimeelsed

Yleisellä tasolla mainitsee, että yksityisautoilua ei pitäisi rajoittaa ja hankaloittaa niin paljon, että joukkoliikenteestä tulee ainoa vaihtoehto, mutta kehittää joukkoliikennettä niin, että siitä tulee yksityisautoilua mukavampi vaihtoehto.

----------


## Eppu

> Yleisellä tasolla mainitsee, että yksityisautoilua ei pitäisi rajoittaa ja hankaloittaa niin paljon, että joukkoliikenteestä tulee ainoa vaihtoehto, mutta kehittää joukkoliikennettä niin, että siitä tulee yksityisautoilua mukavampi vaihtoehto.


Kuullostaa erittäin fiksulta. Tällaisia tyyppejä tarvittaisiin suomeenkin päättämään asioista. Nykyisin meillä on aivan liikaa kaikenmaailman ilmastohysteerikoita asioita sotkemassa ja ihmisiä rahastamassa.

----------


## markus1979

Tallinnassakin testataan sähköbusseja: Mersun eCitaro on koekäytössä Tallinnassa, uutisesta valitettavasti ei tule esille millä linjalla ja milloin. Todetaan, että bussin 150-200km lataus riittää koko vuorolle:

https://www.tallinnlt.ee/uudised/pre...b-elektribussi

----------


## markus1979

ERR osaakin kertoa, että testikäyttö on (ollut) linjoilla 24 ja 24a:

https://www.err.ee/939846/tallinn-ka...i-elektribusse

----------


## markus1979

Tallinnan liikennelaitos TLT valitsi Solariksen kaasubussien toimittajaksi (100 bussia + 100 optiota) ja Scania väläyttelee korruptiokorttia - vastaavat hankkeet Latviassa ja Puolassa ovat ilmeisesti taipuneet Solariksen suuntaan lahjuksin.

Scanian tarjous oli hieman halvempi - saa nähdä mitä tapahtuu. Tallinna on kuitenkin verrattain lyhyellä aikavälillä (4 vuoden aikana) hankkimassa 300 uutta kaasubussia ja korvaamassa niillä vanhemmat dieselbussit.

ERR:n uutinen aiheesta:

https://www.err.ee/956821/scania-suu...ndi-soosimises

----------


## markus1979

Tänään oli sitten lukuisten kiemuroiden ja Scanian valitusten jälkeen sopimus juhlallisesti allekirjoitettu vapaudenaukiolla:

https://www.err.ee/1012439/tallinn-o...ada-gaasibussi

Paikalla myös sosiaalidemokraatit ja vihreät osoittivat mieltään kaupungin iikennelaitoksta vastaan, pitävät linjastoa vanhentuneena ja yhtiön johto ammattitaidottomana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Eli Tallinnaan hankitaan Solarikselta yhteensä 100 kaasubussia, mallia Urbino. Niistä 60 tulee kaksiakselisina (12 m) ja 40 nivelinä (18 metriä). Ruotsin Bussmagasinet uutisoi naturgasista eli maakaasusta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Virolainen liikennejulkaisu liiklus.ee (liiklus = liikenne) julkaisi 13.2.2020 mielenkiintoisen uutisen Tallinnan joukkoliikenteen käyttövoimasuunnitelmista. Uutisen mukaan dieselbussit korvataan kaasubusseilla kokonaan vuoteen 2025 mennessä. Samassa uutisessa kerrotaan, että vuoteen 2035 mennessä koko joukkoliikenne kulkee sähköllä eli raitiovaunuilla ja sähköbusseilla (tuohon mennessä myös trolleybussit on korvattu akkubusseilla, samoin kaasubussit).

Vironkielinen uutinen on täällä.

----------


## kiitokurre

Tallinnassa on testiajossa Solariksen sähköbussi linjalla 4 heiäkuun puoleen väliin asti. Kyyti on kaikille ilmainen koska autoon ei ole asennettu rahastuslaitteita.

https://auto.geenius.ee/rubriik/elek...a-laadimisaeg/

----------


## Eppu

> Eli Tallinnaan hankitaan Solarikselta yhteensä 100 kaasubussia, mallia Urbino. Niistä 60 tulee kaksiakselisina (12 m) ja 40 nivelinä (18 metriä). Ruotsin Bussmagasinet uutisoi naturgasista eli maakaasusta.


Kun tämä erä autoja on toimitettu, ollaan Tallinnassakin vihdoin tilanteessa, jossa korkealattiaiset bussit ovat kadonneet katukuvasta. Kalustolistaa (ebus.ee) tutkaillessa tämän asian voi todeta helposti. Jäljellä on enää lähinnä vuosina 2003 ja 2005 hankitut säfflen korittamat nivelbussit ja joitain yksittäisiä käytettyjä. Toki liikenteeseen jää vielä useita LE-mallisia busseja joissa yhdellä tai kahdella ovella on vielä portaat. 
Poistoon päätyykin useita 2000-luvun alun busseja muutenkin. Voisi veikata että toimituksen jälkeen vanhimmat bussit lienevät vuosimallia 2004 tai jopa 2005.

Lisäksi, olen jo kauan pohtinut milloin Tallinnassa aletaan kehittämään bussilinjastoa. Kalusto on uusiutunut kovalla kädellä, mutta linjasto on pysynyt aika pitkälti samanlaisena, vain joitakin pieniä muutoksia ja lisäyksiä on nähty. Kuitenkin kaupungin rakenne on sellainen, että olisi mahdollista luoda mm. vahvoja itä-länsi -suuntaisia runkolinjoja. Ihan ensiksi yhdistäisin linjat 40 ja 60 yhdeksi linjaksi. Myös rollikkalinjojen loppuessa olisi mahdollista luoda yksi tai kaksi vahvaa runkolinjaa Lasnamäen ja Mustamäen välille.

----------


## 8.6

Tallinnan katureiden keski-ikä on noin 15 vuotta. Näiden sadan bussin toimituksen myötä vanhin kalusto on vuodelta 2004 tai jopa 2005, mutta vain, jos kalustoa poistetaan ikäjärjestyksessä. Korkealattiaisia hankittiin 15 kpl vielä vuonna 2005, joten jos ne on tarkoitus poistaa ensin, vanhimmat olisivat vuodelta 2003. Tosin toiset sata bussia on tarkoitus hankkia melko pian.

----------


## make228

Tuli tästä mieleen kysyä mikä askarruttanut minua; Minkälainen joukkoliikenteen järjestämistapa on Virossa? Onko Tallinassa koko liikenne kilpailutettu vai miten? Entäpä muualla Virossa?

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko Tallinnassa montako korkealattiaista nivel-Volvoa vielä liikenteessä?

----------


## 8.6

> Onko Tallinnassa montako korkealattiaista nivel-Volvoa vielä liikenteessä?


30 niitä on, mutteivat välttämättä kaikki ole nyt kesällä liikenteessä. Linjalle 40 ajetaan suurin osa vuoroista noilla ja muilla nivellinjoilla yksittäisiä vuoroja.

----------


## kiitokurre

Tallinnassa kaasu Solarikset testi-ajossa

https://www.postimees.ee/7012667/tal...ed-gaasibussid

----------


## Eppu

Solaris Trollino 24 MetroStyle testiajossa Tallinnassa. 

https://youtu.be/pRcr_vwiO9c

----------


## vaajy

Pitääkö paikkansa että Tallinnassa käy busseissa HSL-kortti?

Kuulin tuosta vähän aikaa sitten ja jos käy, miksei voisi käydä myös Nysse-kortti?

----------


## ettäjaa

> Pitääkö paikkansa että Tallinnassa käy busseissa HSL-kortti?


Näin on!




> Kuulin tuosta vähän aikaa sitten ja jos käy, miksei voisi käydä myös Nysse-kortti?


Varmasti onnistuisi, jos TLT ja Nysse tekisivät yhteistyötä sen eteen. En vain näe syytä miksi sellaiseen pitäisi panostaa kun Tampere ja Tallinna ovat niin kaukana toisistaan. Kannattaisi varmaan ensiksi selvittää yhteistyötä HSL:n kanssa ja sitäkin ennen tehdä Nysse-lippujen käytöstä helpompaa junaliikenteessä.

----------


## vaajy

> Näin on!
> 
> 
> Varmasti onnistuisi, jos TLT ja Nysse tekisivät yhteistyötä sen eteen. En vain näe syytä miksi sellaiseen pitäisi panostaa kun Tampere ja Tallinna ovat niin kaukana toisistaan. Kannattaisi varmaan ensiksi selvittää yhteistyötä HSL:n kanssa ja sitäkin ennen tehdä Nysse-lippujen käytöstä helpompaa junaliikenteessä.


Hyvä jos edes noin onnistuu.

Voisi olla ihan hyvä lisä arsenaaliin tuo HSL-kortti, jos tulisi vähän enemmän Helsingissä poikettua, ja sitä kautta Virokin olisi lähempänä.
Pidän erinomaisena tällaista yhteistyötä ja mielelläni maksaisin Nysse-kortilla missä vain Suomessa. Jos ei nyt Tallinnassa.

Aina ollut ongelma mistä saa lipun, mitä maksaa jne. Korttia vinguttamalla hoituu räpäytyksessä.
Turussa en tuon takia ole käyttänyt bussia, koska se oli mielestäni liian hankalaa.

Pitäisi tietää ennakolta kaikkea ja tästä syystä en sitä Tallinnaakaan nähnyt Vanhaa kaupunkia pidemmälle, silloin kun vielä Eesti oli matkalistalla usein.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Hyvä jos edes noin onnistuu.
> 
> Voisi olla ihan hyvä lisä arsenaaliin tuo HSL-kortti, jos tulisi vähän enemmän Helsingissä poikettua, ja sitä kautta Virokin olisi lähempänä.
> Pidän erinomaisena tällaista yhteistyötä ja mielelläni maksaisin Nysse-kortilla missä vain Suomessa. Jos ei nyt Tallinnassa.
> 
> Aina ollut ongelma mistä saa lipun, mitä maksaa jne. Korttia vinguttamalla hoituu räpäytyksessä.
> Turussa en tuon takia ole käyttänyt bussia, koska se oli mielestäni liian hankalaa.
> 
> Pitäisi tietää ennakolta kaikkea ja tästä syystä en sitä Tallinnaakaan nähnyt Vanhaa kaupunkia pidemmälle, silloin kun vielä Eesti oli matkalistalla usein.


On kyllä mukavaa jos sama matkakortti toimii monella alueella, mutta pikainen huomautus siitä, että Tallinankin alueella voi tosiaan maksaa lähimaksulla. Jos on siis mukana kortti, jossa on lähimaksuominaisuus niin matkan maksaminen on yhtä nopeata kuin matkakortilla.

----------


## vaajy

> On kyllä mukavaa jos sama matkakortti toimii monella alueella, mutta pikainen huomautus siitä, että Tallinankin alueella voi tosiaan maksaa lähimaksulla. Jos on siis mukana kortti, jossa on lähimaksuominaisuus niin matkan maksaminen on yhtä nopeata kuin matkakortilla.


Pidän tuon mielessä kun seuraavan kerran Virossa käyn. Olisi kyllä vieläkin helpompaa, niin ei tarvitsisi turhaan HSL-korttia hankkia muutamia kertoja varten.

----------


## pehkonen

> Pidän tuon mielessä kun seuraavan kerran Virossa käyn. Olisi kyllä vieläkin helpompaa, niin ei tarvitsisi turhaan HSL-korttia hankkia muutamia kertoja varten.


Varsinkin, kun päivälippu tulee ladata täältä https://tallinn.pilet.ee/buy

----------


## LimoSWN

> Pitääkö paikkansa että Tallinnassa käy busseissa HSL-kortti?
> 
> Kuulin tuosta vähän aikaa sitten ja jos käy, miksei voisi käydä myös Nysse-kortti?



Asia on näin juuri. https://www.hsl.fi/hsl/uutiset/uutin...-sovelluksesta 

Helsingin ja Tallinnan väli on vain 80 kilometriä. ja onhan HSL-liikenne suurinta suomessa, voisi kattaa kokomaan. Viroilaisten turistien ensikosketus on HSL kun laivalla tulevat, siksi tämä HSL-kortti on validi. toki täällä ring 3 sisällä asuessa, täältä pääsee nopeasti satamaan.

----------


## Waltsu

> Aina ollut ongelma mistä saa lipun, mitä maksaa jne. Korttia vinguttamalla hoituu räpäytyksessä.
> Turussa en tuon takia ole käyttänyt bussia, koska se oli mielestäni liian hankalaa.
> 
> Pitäisi tietää ennakolta kaikkea - -


Fölimatkat on voinut maksaa lähimaksulla viime vuoden tammikuusta saakka, kolme euroa per kaksi tuntia. Turistiystävällinen ominaisuus on, että yhden päivän matkoista veloitetaan enintään 8 euroa ja viikon matkoista enintään 26 euroa. Eikä mitään esivalmisteluja tarvita.

Hankalaa? Minusta ei.

Lähimaksulla voi myös maksaa kaverin tai kavereiden matkat, kunhan kertoo siitä kuljettajalle ennen kortin piippaamista.

https://www.foli.fi/fi/liput/l%C3%A4himaksu

----------


## 8.6

> On kyllä mukavaa jos sama matkakortti toimii monella alueella, mutta pikainen huomautus siitä, että Tallinankin alueella voi tosiaan maksaa lähimaksulla. Jos on siis mukana kortti, jossa on lähimaksuominaisuus niin matkan maksaminen on yhtä nopeata kuin matkakortilla.


Kannattaa kuitenkin huomata, että lähimaksun (ja mobiililiput) hyväksyvä lukija on ainoastaan etuovella (raitiovaunuissakin), kun taas matkakorttia käyttäessä kyytiin voi nousta kaikista ovista (myös busseihin). Vuorokausilippukin pitää näyttää jokaisen nousun yhteydessä uudelleen. Tämä tekee mielestäni matkakortista kätevimmän vaihtoehdon.

----------


## Minä vain

> Vuorokausilippukin pitää näyttää jokaisen nousun yhteydessä uudelleen. Tämä tekee mielestäni matkakortista kätevimmän vaihtoehdon.


Koskeeko uudelleen näyttäminen myös Uhiskaartille ladattua vuorokausilippua?

----------


## ettäjaa

> Kannattaa kuitenkin huomata, että lähimaksun (ja mobiililiput) hyväksyvä lukija on ainoastaan etuovella (raitiovaunuissakin), kun taas matkakorttia käyttäessä kyytiin voi nousta kaikista ovista (myös busseihin). Vuorokausilippukin pitää näyttää jokaisen nousun yhteydessä uudelleen. Tämä tekee mielestäni matkakortista kätevimmän vaihtoehdon.


Toisaalta mitä tarvetta on muutenkaan mennä jostain muusta ovesta sisälle? Jos vain aina kävelee pysäkin etuosaan (mielestäni itsestään selvin paikka missä odottaa), oikea kortinlukija on aina heti oven vieressä, kun nousee sisään.

----------


## aulis

> Toisaalta mitä tarvetta on muutenkaan mennä jostain muusta ovesta sisälle? Jos vain aina kävelee pysäkin etuosaan (mielestäni itsestään selvin paikka missä odottaa), oikea kortinlukija on aina heti oven vieressä, kun nousee sisään.


No pysäkeillä, joilla pysähtyy useita linjoja, kuten vaikka Hobujaama tai Helsingin Ylioppilastalo tai Lasipalatsi, on tapanani odottaa vaunua pysäkin keskivaiheilla, sillä en tiedä, pysähtyykö odottamani linjan vaunu pysäkin etuosaan vai jonkun toisen vaunun perään. Tällöin olen lähellä ovea kummassakin tapauksessa, mutta usein se ovi onkin vaunun takimmainen ovi.

----------


## 8.6

> Koskeeko uudelleen näyttäminen myös Uhiskaartille ladattua vuorokausilippua?


Joo se koskee kaikkia lippuja.

----------


## markus1979

En huomannut näistä olleen vielä juttua, joten lyhyesti:

Scanian uusi globaali, Kiinassa koritettu Fencer sai yhden ensimmäisistä tilauksista Virosta GoBussilta ja ensimmäiset neljä ovat käytössä jo joulukuusta. Bussista löytyy erilaisia diesel-, kaasu-, hybridi- ja täyssähköversioita. 

Lisää luettavaa eri kielillä:

https://www.scania.com/uk/en/home/ab...fencer-f1.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scania_Fencer
https://www.scania.com/ee/et/home/ab...ssiteade1.html
https://busphoto.eu/vehicle/655621/
https://www.logistikauudised.ee/uudi...-tuupi-bussiga

Viimeisestä linkistä selviää, että busseja käytetään Harjumaan eteläsuuntaisilla maakuntalinjoilla. Operaattori GoBushan pyörittää maakuntalinjojen lisäksi kaupunkiliikennettä ainakin Narvassa ja Tartossa sekä on FlixBussin paikallinen partneri kaukoliikenteessä.

----------


## jtm

> En huomannut näistä olleen vielä juttua, joten lyhyesti:
> 
> Scanian uusi globaali, Kiinassa koritettu Fencer sai yhden ensimmäisistä tilauksista Virosta GoBussilta ja ensimmäiset neljä ovat käytössä jo joulukuusta. Bussista löytyy erilaisia diesel-, kaasu-, hybridi- ja täyssähköversioita. 
> 
> Lisää luettavaa eri kielillä:
> 
> https://www.scania.com/uk/en/home/ab...fencer-f1.html
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scania_Fencer
> https://www.scania.com/ee/et/home/ab...ssiteade1.html
> ...


Voisin melkein väittää, että maanantaina Latviasta Viron puolelle pohjoisen suuntaan tuli letka tuollaisia E67 tietä pitkin.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> En huomannut näistä olleen vielä juttua, joten lyhyesti:
> 
> Scanian uusi globaali, Kiinassa koritettu Fencer sai yhden ensimmäisistä tilauksista Virosta GoBussilta ja ensimmäiset neljä ovat käytössä jo joulukuusta. Bussista löytyy erilaisia diesel-, kaasu-, hybridi- ja täyssähköversioita.


Vaikka Kiinassa onkin valmistettu niin innolla odotan jos HSL liikenteeseen tulee, kun kyseessä on kumminkin Scania.🤩

----------


## jiipeehoo

On muuten melko Volvomainen Scania.- pystyynostetut etuvalot  aivan kuin Volvossa yhtä vinossa.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Vaikka Kiinassa onkin valmistettu niin innolla odotan jos HSL liikenteeseen tulee, kun kyseessä on kumminkin Scania.🤩


Kyllähän se voi hyvinkin olla että toi malli tulee myyntiin Suomessakin, kun on kerrankin jo myynnissä Suomea useita kertoja pienemmässä naapurissa,*Virossa (ja Ruotsissakin tietty). Ite kuitenkin oletan että ton suosio tulee olemaan niin Suomessa kuin Ruotsissakin huomattavasti vähäisempi kuin Puolassa valmistettavan uuden Citywiden ja ite pidän uutta Citywideä todennäköisempänä hankintana kun seuraavan kerran tulee uusia Scanioita.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Kyllähän se voi hyvinkin olla että toi malli tulee myyntiin Suomessakin, kun on kerrankin jo myynnissä Suomea useita kertoja pienemmässä naapurissa,*Virossa (ja Ruotsissakin tietty). Ite kuitenkin oletan että ton suosio tulee olemaan niin Suomessa kuin Ruotsissakin huomattavasti vähäisempi kuin Puolassa valmistettavan uuden Citywiden ja ite pidän uutta Citywideä todennäköisempänä hankintana kun seuraavan kerran tulee uusia Scanioita.


Kunhan tulee Scaniaa tai Volvoa eikä mitään Yutongeja tai Pyttyjä niin aivan se ja sama.
Mutta tuo on kyllä omaan makuun paljon nätimpi kuin uusi Citywide.

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

> On muuten melko Volvomainen Scania.- pystyynostetut etuvalot  aivan kuin Volvossa yhtä vinossa.


Joo, ilman Scania-tekstiä olisin keulan perusteella veikannut uudeksi Volvoksi. Lokarikaarethan on kyllä sitten Scania Touring -tyyliä.

----------


## canis lupus

Näyttää toi Scania joltain Volvon ja Solariksen yhdistelmältä. Silti huomattavasti tyylikkäämpi kori kuin Suburban. Kuljettajan tila tosin kuin jostain vuodelta 2008. Perinteinen tuttu KUB paras alusta

----------


## Wreith

> Näyttää toi Scania joltain Volvon ja Solariksen yhdistelmältä. Silti huomattavasti tyylikkäämpi kori kuin Suburban. Kuljettajan tila tosin kuin jostain vuodelta 2008. Perinteinen tuttu KUB paras alusta


Maku asioita. Omasta mielestä tämän paras puoli on edestä ja siihen se jääkin. En kyllä tiedä miten tuosta saa solarista tekemälläkään, mutta volvomaisuus näkyy kylläkin.

Epäilen suoraan sanottuna näiden tuloa hsl alueelle ainakin. Voin toki olla väärässä.

----------

